# Mountainbiken rund um Eckental



## Graukeil (30. August 2009)

Unsere vielseitige Mountainbikegruppe (m/w) trifft sich in geselliger Runde regelmäßig zu Erfahrungsaustausch, Tourplanung und lockerem Geplauder über alles, was den Radler so interessiert. 
Wann:  jeden ersten Freitag im Monat ab 20 Uhr
    Wo: im Gasthaus Loos (vormals Fink) in Eckental-Forth am Bahnhof
www.aweaxum.de


----------



## Graukeil (18. September 2009)

Eine größere  M T B - G r u p p e n a u s f a h r t  ist wieder geplant am Samstag, 19. Sept. 

Die voraussichtliche Routenführung:
Forth - Oberrüsselbach - Winterstein - Ittling - Götzlesberg - Schlossberg (Osternohe) - Glatzenstein (Kersbach) - Rothenberg (Schnaittach) - Simonshofen - Bullach - Forth
Streckendaten: ca. 54 km, ca. 850 hm
Geschätzte Fahrzeit: ca. 4 h 15 plus Pausen
Es geht auf befestigten und unbefestigten Wegen voran.

 Treffpunkt um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Forth in Eckental 

Wer dabei sein mag, der kann hier gerne seine unverbindliche Anmeldung posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo frank

ist für samstag eine tour geplant und falls ja, nehmt ihr mich mit?

gruß otti


----------



## Graukeil (1. Oktober 2009)

Servus Otti,
na klar bist du wieder dabei. Aber für Sa ist noch nichts Konkretes geplant. Fr abend ist Kärwa in Forth, und da ist die Kondition für Sa noch ungewiss .
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (3. Oktober 2009)

Otti, alle,
für heute, Samstag, ist kurzfristig eine Radelgruppe zusammen gekommen. Auf dem Programm steht die "Pferderunde", siehe aweaxum punkt de.
Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr beim Norbert oder 13:05 Uhr am Bahnhof Forth oder unterwegs nach Absprache.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## OldSchool (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute, würde mich gerne anschließen.
Komme um 13.05 Uhr zum Forther Bahnhof.

Bis dann!


----------



## otti44 (5. Oktober 2009)

ach du schei..

seh jetzt erst, dass doch noch was zusammenging. war am samstag vormittag allein unterwegs :-(


----------



## Graukeil (14. Oktober 2009)

Der "harte Kern" ist eigentlich immer Samstags und/oder Sonntags zwischen etwa (!) 13 Uhr und 17 Uhr rund um Eckental für 25...40 km unterwegs. Auch wenn hier keine "besonderen" Touren geposted sind.

Wer also mit dabei sein möchte, der ruft vorher an, schickt rechtzeitig E-Mail oder posted hier.

Die nächste "organisierte"  M T B - G r u p p e n a u s f a h r t  ist  geplant für den ersten Winterzeit-Sonntag, 25. Okt. 2009, Start um die frühe Mittagszeit.

Die Route ist wetterabhängig und momentan noch nicht festgelegt. Bei passablen Bedingungen würden wir wahrscheinlich die bekannte und beliebte "Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Tour", mit individuellen Schmankerln bestückt, radeln, d.h. Autoanfahrt per Fahrgemeinschaft bis Pegnitz.

Situationsbedingte Alternativen gibt es genug, einschließlich der üblichen Strecken um den "heimischen Kirchturm" ohne Autoanfahrt.

Weitere Details werden bald bekannt gegeben, sowohl hier im Forum als auch auf aweaxum.de und für die bekannten Mitradler auch per E-Mail.

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (19. Oktober 2009)

Trailzustand: Simonshofen Richtung Sandgrube Bellhofen. 
Aktuell ist der ostseitige Anfang des gewundenen Sandtrails am Eichelberg durch Holzfällarbeiten zerstört. Man kann sich aber eine Spur durch die liegengebliebenen Äste bahnen und auf dem Forstweg halbwegs vorankommen.


----------



## Graukeil (23. Oktober 2009)

Wer mit dabei sein möchte, der ruft vorher an, schickt rechtzeitig E-Mail oder posted hier.

Die nächste "organisierte"  *M T B - G r u p p e n a u s f a h r t*  ist geplant für den ersten *Winterzeit-Sonntag, 25. Okt. 2009*.

Die in Auge gefasste Route bin ich heute bei nebelfeuchten Bedingungen abgefahren. War kein Problem, alles recht griffig für die Saison . Es findet sich der herbstübliche Mix aus festem Schotter, klebrigem Lehm, flachem Schlamm, glitschigen Wurzeln und Felsen, feuchtem Laub und weichem Waldboden.

Wo es hingeht? Wir fahren eine Variante der markierten und bekannten *"Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Tour"*, und zwar zumeist entgegen der Markierung, also "rückwärts". Pegnitz und Pottenstein werden ausgelassen, dafür kommt anderes hinzu.

 Treffpunkt und Start ist in ELBERSBERG bei Pottenstein um 11:30 Uhr *. 
Von der B470 kommend in Elbersberg die erste Straße links hoch und der Beschilderung zum Wirtshaus Kapellenhof folgen. Etwa 200 m nach dem Kapellenhof ist links ein Wanderparkplatz.

Route: Elbersberg/Kapelle - südlich vorbei Hollenberg/Schlossberg - Voithhöhle - kurz vor Pegnitz - Kleiner Kulm - Körbeldorf - Hollenberg - Trails Hollenberger Wald - Püttlachquerung Unterhauenstein - Püttlachtal bis kurz vor Pottenstein - Hasenlochhöhle - Elbersberg.
Ca. 31 km, ca. 700 Hm, ca. 3,5 h inkl. Pausen. 
Sehr traillastig  mit Engstellen und kurzen Schiebepassagen , notgedrungen Verbindungswege in Schotter und letztlich auch ein paar geteerte Meter.
Es gibt zwei bis drei sinnvolle Möglichkeiten, die Strecke abzukürzen oder ganz schwierige Stellen zu umfahren, falls dies unterwegs gewünscht wird.

* Vorher Regenradar checken. Die Abfahrtzeit passen wir ggf. dem Wetter an.

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## OldSchool (23. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an, viel Spass dabei. 

Mache das Wochenende Schuhlaufgabenvorbereitung mit der Tochter und bin deshalb nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (24. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mist, hab ich erst jetzt gesehen und hab schon für morgen was vor.
Ist ja ganz schön interessant  und alles toll beschrieben.(aveaxum)

Werd mich bei Gelegenheit schon mal anschließen( muss aber erst mal wieder fit werden). Für mich beginnt ja etz erst die Saioson nach der Sommerpause


----------



## Graukeil (25. Oktober 2009)

AKTUELL: Die oben genannte Tour wird heute wegen anhaltendem Regen um mindestens 45 min verschoben, d.h. Start Elbersberg nicht vor 12:15 Uhr. Falls das von Westen kommende Regenband bis 12:30 Uhr noch nicht durch ist, werden wir die Sache für heute wohl endgültig absagen.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2009)

wetter war noch ganz gut, und die tour hat auch spass gmacht


----------



## OldSchool (25. Oktober 2009)

Bist du mitgefahren Peter?


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bist du mitgefahren Peter?



ja
hab gedacht ich treff wieder mal alte bekannte wie dich u otti


----------



## OldSchool (25. Oktober 2009)

Und war der Otti dabei.
Warum ich nicht dabei war hast du ja oben gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (25. Oktober 2009)

Otti hat leider den Schlechtwetterrückzug gemacht, viele andere aber auch . Statt zu Acht waren wir ein nur ein Dreierteam. Letztlich war es so, dass sich das Wetter wie erhofft beruhigte und die innere Durchfeuchtung mehr als nur im Gleichgewicht zur äußeren Durchfeuchtung stand .
Peter, vielen Dank für die Begleitung und die erstklassigen Tipps .
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hab zu danken, das ihr mich mitgenommen habt, und die tipps, na ja schau oder fahr sie erst mal, weiss ned obs sie dir gfallen.
den rest PN


----------



## Graukeil (31. Oktober 2009)

Kommt morgen am Sonntag jemand mit in den Bikepark Osternohe zum Freeriden? Ich wär' so etwa von 12 bis 16 Uhr dort.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2009)

Nein, bin in Fürth bei Freunden.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Graukeil (5. November 2009)

Der nächste Stammtisch findet am Freitag, 6. Nov. 2009 um 20 Uhr im Gasthaus Loos (bekannt als Fink) gegenüber vom Bahnhof Forth statt.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (2. Dezember 2009)

Der nächste Stammtisch findet am Freitag, 4. Dez. 2009 um 20 Uhr im Gasthaus Loos (bekannt als Fink) gegenüber vom Bahnhof Forth statt.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (3. Dezember 2009)

Eine Weihnachtsfeier mit Gansessen etc. soll auch noch stattfinden.
Wer mag, kann sich bei Doodle in den Kalender eintragen. Und dann schauen wir mal, ob und wann's was wird.

http://www.doodle.com/b2va4qkxwydcfwqv

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Schwermetall86 (28. Dezember 2009)

Servus zusammen ,
wollte mal fragen ob ihr die Tage bis silvester noch mal ne Runde dreht.
Grüße Jan


----------



## Graukeil (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Schwermetall86,
da ist leider wohl nichts draus geworden. Ich war gerade drei Tage zum Skifahren und konnte nicht eher antworten. Momentan regnet es ja auch reichlich und da wird heute auch niemand radeln wollen. Schick doch mal eine PN mit Telefonnummer, kann kann man sich kurzfristig zusammenrufen.
Guten Rutsch.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## hast (25. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich war auf eurer Homepage und wollte mal wissen was ihr so genau momentan macht??
Ich würde mich auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen!!!

mfg
stefan hartmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (25. März 2010)

Servus Stefan,
was wir grade machen? Die meisten von uns lagern nun Ski- und Snowboardausrüstung wieder im Keller ein und machen das MTB für den Frühling fit. Eine Minderheit ist im Winter durchgeradelt, eine andere Minderheit wird auch nach Ostern noch mal skifahren.
Jetzt am Wochenende wird sicherlich in der Umgebung geradelt. Bei Interesse rufe bitte den Norbert an oder poste hier. Oder komme zum Kennlern-Stammtisch am 9. April.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## hast (7. April 2010)

Hi,
tut mir leid an dem termien hatte ich leider keine Zeit!!
Trifft man euch auch mal im bikepark oder so an

mfg
stefan


----------



## Graukeil (7. April 2010)

Hallo Stefan,
aus unserer Runde bin ich wohl der einzige, der gerne ab und an in den Bikepark geht, zumeist Osternohe. Auch sonst fahre ich lieber Singletrails als Schotter. Meine Bikepark-Saison hat aber noch nicht begonnen...
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (7. April 2010)

Ich darf diese Nachricht weiterleiten:
"
Unser nächster Radler-Stammtisch findet am Freitag, 9. April um 20.00 Uhr im Gasthaus  Fink/Loos in Forth statt. Wäre schön, wenn ein paar von euch kommen  könnten.  
 Ab sofort werden wir wieder  regelmäßig Touren fahren, z.B. Samstag um 13.30 Uhr, oder Sonntag Vormittag. Bei  Interesse bitte vorher telefonisch nachfragen (siehe aweaxum.de)

 Viele Grüße
 Re und  No
"
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## zuspät (9. April 2010)

mist etz is zuspät


----------



## Graukeil (10. April 2010)

Wir waren bis 22:30 Uhr da...
Heute Ausfahrt gegen 14 Uhr, Route nach Absprache.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (10. April 2010)

Treffen heute 14:15 Uhr am Trimmpfad-Parkplatz zwischen Eckenhaid und Herpersdorf. Wir fahren die "St.-Martin-Runde" entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn über Simonshofen - Großbellhofen - Lillinghof, ca. 26 km, viel Trails.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## tennisanne (14. April 2010)

Hallo Graukeil,
"St.-Martin-Runde" war supertoll bike bergauf tragen muß ich nochmal üben u. ein paar andere Sachen, arbeite dran.
Gruß
Tennisanne


----------



## Graukeil (19. Juni 2010)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Trailrunde.
Mag jemand morgen vormittag mitkommen?
Start Sonntag 10 Uhr bei Elbersberg.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2010)

Servus,

hab den Thread hier grad auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten entdeckt. 
Habe ja zuerst gedacht, dass ihr gar nichts in meiner Gegend macht,
scheint aber doch so zu sein 
Komme aus der Nähe von Forchheim und bin oft in der Fränkischen unterwegs,
allerdings bisher idR zum Wandern. Das MTB-Fahren kam bei mir erst so richtig
während der letzten ~2-3 Monate auf. Bin also noch relativ wenig erfahren
und fahre auch nur ein durchschnittliches(würde ich mal vermuten) MTB mit Hardtail.

Wo kann man etwas über eure Gruppe erfahren? Mich würde es mal interessieren,
ob ich überhaupt dazu passen würde 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Graukeil (20. Juni 2010)

Graukeil schrieb:


> Es wird mal wieder Zeit für die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Trailrunde.
> Mag jemand morgen vormittag mitkommen?
> Start Sonntag 10 Uhr bei Elbersberg.
> Gruß Graukeil



Guten Morgen,
kleine Änderung auf Wunsch eines Mitradlers.
Start gegen *11 (elf) Uhr* ab Elbersberg Wanderparkplatz oberhalb vom Kapellenhof.
Weitere Details zur Tour finden sich ein paar Postings weiter oben.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (20. Juni 2010)

@ xTr3Me
Hallo,
komm doch einfach zu einem unserer Stammtische oder zu einer Ausfahrt. Z.B. heute. Schicke dir Tel per PN.
Und schau auch mal auf aweaxum.de.
Die "Leutenbacher" wären vielleicht wegen der Lage zu FO günstiger für dich.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## otti44 (22. Juni 2010)

hallo frank,

schade, ich hab leider jetzt erst deine letzten beiträge gelesen. bin am sonntag allein gefahren. am samstag hats ja leider mit einer gemeinsamen ausfahrt auch net funktioniert.
wie schauts nächsten sonntag aus? bei schönem wetter könnten wir schon am vormitag starten...

bis dahin, otti


----------



## Graukeil (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Otti,
für's Wochenende ist noch alles offen. Vormittags gerne. Wie wär's mit einer Tour außerhalb, d.h. mit Autoanreise? Wir telefonieren rechtzeitig.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (27. Juni 2010)

Heute am Sonntagvormittag werden die Trails am Erlanger Rathsberg erkundet.
Treffpunkt 10:45 Uhr am Schotterparkplatz/Trafostation an der Straße von Dormitz/Weiher nach Kalchreuth, etwa 500 m nach der Abzweigung Dormitz/Weiher auf der rechten Seite.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (22. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag, 25. Juli, will ich mal wieder eine gescheite Geländetour fahren.
Mag jemand mitkommen ins Fichtelgebirge? Trails um Kösseine, Oko, Seehaus, Schneeberg etc.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann alternativ irgendwas in der nahen Fränkischen Schweiz.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (29. Juli 2010)

Meine Fichtl-Erkundungstour vom letzten Sonntag war super. Deswegen will ich sie wiederholen, Termin 31. Juli oder 1. Aug. Für den Sonntag hat schon ein Mitfahrer Interesse bekundet. Wer mag noch dabei sein? Samstag oder Sonntag?
Die Route:
Start in Nagel am See  -  Fichtelsee  -  Ochsenkopf  -  Karches  -  Schneeberg  -  Nußhardt  -  Seehügel  -  Silberhaus  -  Hohe Matze  -  Kösseine  -  Luisenburg  -  Ziel Nagel
Müssten ca. 46 km sein, davon 1/3 feine Singletrails, der Rest Schotter. Drei lange Anstiege auf Oko, Schneeberg und Kösseine.
Startzeit ca. 10 Uhr. Es wird entspannt gebergradelt, nicht auf Tempo.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## otti44 (30. Juli 2010)

hallo frank,

bin an diesem wochenende net im frankenland, ihr könnt also mit mir net rechnen. ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß und bestes wetter.


----------



## Graukeil (31. Juli 2010)

Die Fichtltour ist am Sonntag. Start ca. 10:30 Uhr vom Freizeitparkplatz am See in 95697 Nagel. Falls noch jemand vor Ort dazu kommen will.
Otti, dir viel Spaß im "Ausland".
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (2. August 2010)

Zurück von der  3-Gipfel-Tour im Fichtelgebirge: Ochsenkopf - Schneeberg - Kösseine 
Routenbeschreibung siehe
http://www.aweaxum.de/media/688341b632ee1534ffff806bffffffef.pdfhttp://www.aweaxum.de/media/6614702a2f653b97ffff811dfffffff3.pdf
Dank  an Doublehard für die Begleitung. Es war ein super Tag und mal was ganz anderes  als immer "nur" Fränkische Schweiz vor der Haustür.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2010)

Servus, 

is ja doch was los in der Gegend  Spuren im Wald von anderen Bikern findet man reichlich, bin bloß kaum welchen begenet.

Wohne noch nicht so lange in Gegend, hab auch noch nicht lange wieder ein MTB und bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen Strecken. Habt ihr ein paar Hardtailtaugliche Tips?
Ein paar nette Trails hab ich schon bei Kalchreuth entdeckt schräg durch den Wald in Richtung Verbindungsstraße Kalchreuth-Weiher .. bloß die Felsen da drin muss ich umschippern ^^

Grüße aus Eckenhaid


----------



## Graukeil (8. August 2010)

Servus Mithras,
willkommen im Tal der Ecken. Hier bergradeln schon eine Menge Leute herum. Viele halt allein und "unorganisiert". 
Dein HT ist überhaupt kein Hindernis. Wir haben in unserem Grüppchen auch einen Vollharten (aber der spart inzwischen für Federn  ). Zeitweise ist es schwierig, ein paar Leute zusammen zu bekommen, gerade jetzt im Urlaubsmonat. Heute vormittag allerdings waren wir mal wieder ein munteres Dreiergespann. 
Komm doch einfach mal zum Stammtisch (Threadanfang) oder verabrede dich zu einer Runde. Einen Guide vermittele ich dir gerne.
Per PN gibt's gleich noch Extra-Infos.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (9. August 2010)

Hiho,

mal schauen wie es mit Schicht klappt, mal in Forth vorbei zu schaun, müsste sich aber mal einrichten lassen, auf der Seite hab ich auch mal rumgestöbert, sind ja jede Menge Touren in der Gegend drauf, hab meine "Hausrunde" auch in auszügen gefunden ^^ .. die Felsen im Wald sind dann wohl die "Kalchitrails" ^^ .. morgen gleich mal wieder fahren 

Grüße Mithras


----------



## Graukeil (10. August 2010)

Hoffe, du hattest Spaß, Mithras.
Momentan ist ja hier alles noch recht aufgeweicht vom Regen. Guter Vorgeschmack auf den Herbst.
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nach dem Urlaub mal und fahren eine Runde.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (11. August 2010)

Jepp. viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (28. August 2010)

Sodale, der Sommerurlaub ist hinüber, jetzt beginnt das Herbstradeln.
Wenn das Regenradar morgen vormittag (oder später) ein paar größere Lücken zeigt, dann wird eine Runde geradelt.
Eigentlich hatte ich in den Steinwald im Fichtelgebirge gewollt, aber das ist wettertechnisch ein zu großes Risiko.
Also drehen wir eine Runde um Eckental. Kalchitrails und Wildpferde war ich erst letzte Woche. Hetzles und Lindelberg wären mal wieder dran, sind aber nach Regen ein Schlammloch. Könnte man eigentlich über Simonshofen Richtung Lauf und durch die Bitterbachschlucht und den Rückersdorfer Forst über Güthersbühl zurück. Oder umgekehrt. Oder sich was anderes ausdenken. Start Eckental nicht vor 10 Uhr. Wer mit will, postet oder PN.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2010)

Wäre dabei .. 10Uhr klingt vernünftig, Wo in Eckental ?..


----------



## Graukeil (29. August 2010)

Regenradar schaut gut aus für heute vormittag. 
10:15 Uhr oben auf dem Eckerberg (Sendemast) zwischen Eckenhaid und Forth.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2010)

Soo wieder da .. schee wars  .. mitm Wetter hatten wir auch glück, nun gehts erstmal unter die Dusche ^^


----------



## Graukeil (27. September 2010)

Unser Stammtisch am 1. Okt. fällt zugunsten der Kärwa in Forth aus.
Ein harter Kern wird sich abends wohl im Festzelt einfinden.

*AUFRUF*
Unser Forther Team nimmt am Sonntag, 3. Okt. an der MTB-Tour des Mittelfrankencup in Neustadt Aisch teil. Ausschreibung siehe mfrc.de, dort im Kalender unter 3. Okt. Je trockener das Wetter, desto länger unsere Strecke...
Abfahrt mit PKW-Fahrgemeinschaft ab Eckental gegen 8 Uhr. Wer noch dabei sein möchte, der meldet sich bitte rechtzeitig hier.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (27. September 2010)

Servus, schon ne Idee wie lang in etwa die Tour wird? Grüße


----------



## OldSchool (27. September 2010)

Hier


----------



## Graukeil (27. September 2010)

Das schaffst du locker, Mithras! Kalchreuth kann härter sein.
OldSchool, danke für den Extralink. 
Die mittlere Streckenlänge ist unser Wunschziel, sofern die Witterung es zulässt. Ist es zu kalt oder zu nass, wird's kürzer. Ist es spätsommerlich warm und trocken, könnte man den langen Teil erwägen. Und letztlich kommt es auf die Gruppe an.
Denkt daran, es ist kein Rennen auf Zeit oder Sieg. Dabeisein zählt. Als Planungsgrundlage für die Radlzeit lege ich im Gelände die bewährten 12 km/h Durchschnitt zugrunde.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (30. September 2010)

Schade klappt leider nicht :/ .. Samstag Abend Feier und Sonntag Birthday der quasi Schwägerin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich bin gerade mit dem SC-Eckenhaid im Gespräche eine MTB-Gruppe zu gründen. Deswegen wollte ich mal frage ob überhaupt allgemeine Interesse besteht.

mfg
stefan hartmann


----------



## Graukeil (20. Februar 2011)

Servus hast,
danke für die Belebung des Themas. Bestimmt kann man sich da mal zusammentun und etwas unternehmen. Bisher ist unser Grüppchen vereinsunabhängig, und es besteht auch keine zielgerichtete Aktivität, dies zu ändern. Obwohl Einzelne schon hier und da irgendwo Mitglied sind.
Also viel Erfolg beim Gründen und berichte uns gerne darüber. Vielleicht beim Stammtisch? Siehe  www.aweaxum.de
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Graukeil (7. Juli 2011)

Servus alle,
nach langer Abstinenz hätte ich am Wochenende mal wieder Lust auf eine trailige Ochsentour.
Siehe
http://www.aweaxum.de/media/6614702a2f653b97ffff811dfffffff3.pdf
Abfahrt mit Auto ab Eckental Sa oder So früh gegen 9 Uhr, je nach Wetter und Mitfahrer.
Bei Interesse bitte Post oder PN.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (7. Juli 2011)

Bin dieses WE leider schon in Thüringen biken .. :/ ..


----------



## Graukeil (12. Juli 2011)

Am Eckerberg den Banktrail runter hat jemand laienhaft mehr als ein halbes Dutzend gesunder Jungbäume gekappt, die nun wirklich nicht direkt im Weg waren. Und sie gut sichtbar neben dem Trail liegen lassen .
Das schürt bestimmt den Zorn des Försters  und der Wanderer.
Hoffentlich bleibt uns der Trail erhalten...
Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (12. Juli 2011)

Um den Trail damit zu *befestigen/markieren* .. oder einfach nur auf nem Haufen daneben gelegt?.. Beides ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (12. Juli 2011)

Hab mir die Frage vorhin selbst beantwortet .. :/ .. liegen im unteren Teil kreuz und quer auf dem Trail ... dicke Bäume, dünne Bäume .. aber nirgends sonst in der näheren Umgebung ... blöde Aktion das!


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2011)

Darf man mal fragen, wo der Eckerberg Trail ist? also so gaaanz grob? Nach Eckenhaid oder Forth? Ich nehme einfach mal wild an, in dem wald der in die grobe Richtung Bullach führt, oder? 
So, ganz viele Fragen und jetzt kommt noch eine:
Ich kann vermutlich demnächst mein YT Noton endlich mal abholen, und wollte fragen ob ihr hin und wieder auch mal Enduro-Touren macht, also mit etwas schwereren Downhills und langsamen Uphills? und das ganze am besten noch in der nahen Umgebung, wo ich mit dem Bike hinkomme?

mfg niki


----------



## Mithras (12. Juli 2011)

ein Noton Fahrer ..  da bin ich ein bisschen neidisch  zumindest bergab .. 

Der Banktrail ist sehr versteckt grob zwischen Eckenhaid und Forth 

Endurotouren.. da fallen mir spontan ein paar Ecken in Kalchreuth ein. Leider kenn ich in der Umgebung wenig schöne Downhills.. ein, zwei .. allerdings auch mit knackigem Uphill


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja, bei den Kalchitrails war ich mit meinem All-Mountain schon das ein oder andre mal, aber ich weiß nciht ob ich so blind bin, oder ob es da wirklich nur 2 Trails gibt, abgesehen von den Kießstraßen?!?
Ich war heute mit 2 Freunden mal Richtung Lillachquelle unterwegs (aber nur mit meinem Ersatz-MTB, dass ich aus nem alten Trek 8000 aufgebaut habe, im Moment nur mit 1 Bremse) und muss sagen, da gehts zwar ordentlich bergauf, aber dafür umso besser bergab aber das kennt ihr bestimmt schon.


----------



## Mithras (12. Juli 2011)

Och in Kalchreuth gibts schon die ein oder Andere Ecke, alle kenn ich mit Sicherheit nicht, aber doch mehr als zwei 

Ja Richtung Lillachquelle rauf nach Lillinghof is schon knackig .. gibt da oben auch noch nen schönen geraden Trail wieder grob in Richtung Forth zurück ..

Wann bekommst dein YT?


----------



## player599 (12. Juli 2011)

Als Erstes hätte ich es Ende Juni bekommen sollen. Soviel zu dem Thema. aber jetzt heißt es ich bekomme es Ende Juli. Wenn sich das Ganze noch um ein paar Tage verschiebt, kann ich den schönen Gardasee Urlaub vergessen

Hätt ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich nicht über Walgersbrunn (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) heimfahren müssen naja, wenn dann endlich mal mein noton da ist, frag ich vielleicht mal wegen einer Runde bei euch an


----------



## Mithras (12. Juli 2011)

Hab ich über YT gelesen, dass die bikes sehr spät geliefert werden .. aber immerhin, ein bike aus Forchheim  .. Klar wenn de das Teil hast, sag mal bescheid


----------



## Graukeil (13. Juli 2011)

Mithras,
ich bin momentan schlecht online, da mein Heim-PC festplattentot ist.
Wegen Osternohe am Sonntag: Evtl. haben wir noch ein Mädel aus der Stammtischrunde dabei. Aber bei vorher Regen wird's eh nix.
Banktrail: Ich werde nach und nach mal aufräumen. Sieht so aus, als ob jemand im unteren Teil großartige Umbaumaßnahmen vorhatte. Oder vielleicht mit einem meterbreiten Lenker nicht durchkam .
Player599: Kannst gerne mal mitradeln. Ich liebe auch eher holperiges Gelände, bin uphill eher Mittelmaß und kein rassiger Downhiller. Der Banktrail ist nach Maus*** runter.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich hoff, dass das Wetter mitspielt! Evtl ist noch ein Kumpel mitm dabei, und Ba*** hat aktuell noch keinen Rahmen. Vllt bekommt er den fully Rahmen noch vor dem WE um sein bike einsatzbereit zu bekommen... Festplattentot .. hmm das ist nicht gut..


----------



## Graukeil (15. Juli 2011)

Sonntag vormittag ist laut Wetterprognose die bessere Wahl für Osternohe.
Banktrail ist wieder frei und ausgebessert.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. Juli 2011)

da warst aber fleißig .. denn da lag Einiges rum ... Sonntag vormittag klingt super.. Treffpunkt bei dir?.. Welche Zeit?


----------



## Florian (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

seid ihr noch aktiv?

Ich komme aus Lauf / Vogelhof und hätte großes Interesse an einem Mountainbiketreff oder auch daran, lohnende Trails in der Gegend kennenzulernen.

Ciao

Florian


----------



## Graukeil (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo Florian,
ja, wir sind noch da. Vielleicht nur noch etwas faul und "müde" vom langen Winter  . Wenn ich demnächst mal eine Trailtour in den Raum Vogelhof plane, stelle ich es hier rein.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (22. Mai 2012)

klaro sach bescheid, wenn ich Zeit hab, bin ich mit von der Partie


----------



## Florian (28. Mai 2012)

...und habt ihr am kommenden Freitag tatsächlich Stammtisch?

Da könnt ich mir evtl. einrichten vorbeizukommen!


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Das müsst ich auch gegen 20:30 Uhr mal wieder schaffen


----------



## Florian (1. Juni 2012)

Das klingt nach einer extrem kleinen Runde!

Findet es trotzdem statt?


----------



## Graukeil (1. Juni 2012)

Uuups.
Großer Stammtisch ist heute wohl nicht. Ich habe es verpennt, sorry, und die Hauptorganisatoren sind ohnehin im Urlaub.
Aber ich fahre jetzt gleich mal auf ein Bierchen hin und halte die Stellung so bis gegen 9. Als Erkennungszeichen habe ich ein Buch über GPS-Touren auf dem Tisch.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (1. Juni 2012)

ins Sinners?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (1. Juni 2012)

Yep. ICH war da. Bis nach neun. Und ihr?
...
Demnächst (Feiertags oder eins der kommenden Wochenenden), also wenn Wetter und Umstände passen, will ich mal wieder eine trailige Gipfeltour durch's Fichtelgebirge machen. Wer mag mitkommen? Ich verteile dann die Info zielgerichtet. Grobe Route: Nagel-Ochsenkopf-Schneeberg-Seehaus-Kösseine-Nagel.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2012)

Sorry ich war mir nicht 100% wegen der Location sicher .. war noch das letzte mal beim Griechen ..  .. bei der Tour muss ich sagen kommt es aufs Datum an, und darauf wie fit ich wieder bin .. Abstieg übern Lenker vor etwas über 2 Wochen = Rippenprellung .. = noch etwas schonen ..


----------



## Florian (2. Juni 2012)

sorry, hab um Halb acht nochmal reingeschaut und bin dann davon ausgegangen, dass es ausfällt!

An der Tour hätte ich großes Interesse, allerdings an den kommenden Wochenenden eher selten Zeit!


----------



## Graukeil (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle,
also das Wetter soll ja am Fronleichnams-Donnerstag ganz gut werden.
Da würde ich gerne die Oxentour im Fichtelgebirge drehen. Beschreibung siehe Post vom 7.7.2011. Zuzüglich einiger neuer Ideen zur Route, kann daher etwas länger werden (50...55 km). Aber bei Bedarf auch gekürzt werden. Das Tempo ist bergauf eher entspannt, kein CC-Rennen...
Anreise per Autofahrgemeinschaft ab Eckental gegen 8:30 Uhr.
Wer mag dabei sein? Meine Tel. gibt's dann per PN.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (5. Juni 2012)

sorry, schon verplant..


----------



## Florian (6. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls leider keine zeit, da zu der zeit im Allgäu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (21. Juni 2012)

Nun denn, neuer Aufruf.
Wer kommt mit am Samstag ins Fichtelgebirge? 
Trailrunde über Kösseine, Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg und zurück, ca. 55 km.
Autofahrgemeinschaft ab Eckental 8:30 Uhr.
Heute abend stelle ich noch mehr Details rein.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (21. Juni 2012)

*heul* ... Samstags hab ich seltenst Zeit ... und Diesen auch nicht .. es steht Einiges an Hausarbeiten ..


----------



## Florian (21. Juni 2012)

Da wär ich dabei!

Wann ist denn mit der Rückkehr zu rechnen?


----------



## Graukeil (21. Juni 2012)

Hier die Details zur Fichtltrailtour.

- Start Parkplatz Nagel am See
- Auffahrt zum Fichtlsee (Gasthaus), Pause
- Auffahrt zum Ochsenkopf, dreiviertel rauf, runter nach Fleckl
- Auffahrt zum Ochsenkopf mit Seilbahn (ca. EUR 4,-), Gipfelrast
- Abfahrt zum Karchessee
- Auffahrt zum Schneeberg
- Abfahrt beim Nusshardt, Umfahrung, Seehügel (Gasthaus), Mittagspause
- Abfahrt über Silberhaus
- Auffahrt/Umfahrung Hohe Matze
- Abfahrt über Hohenbrandt
- Auffahrt zur Kösseine (Gasthaus), Gipfelrast
- Abfahrt Richtung Luisenburg
- Auffahrt rund um Kösseine
- Abfahrt Richtung Brand
- Rückweg zum Parkplatz Nagel am See

Länge ca. 55 km
Dauer ca. 5h Radelzeit plus ca. 1h30 Pausen

Bevorzugt werden flüssig fahrbare (!) wurzel- und felsdurchsetzte Singletrails, der Rest ist viel Schotter- und wenig Asphaltrennbahn. Ab und zu muss man bestimmt einmal für wenige Meter schieben.
Unterwegs bieten sich einige Varianten an, die Strecke bei Bedarf um 5 - 10 km zu verkürzen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist das Tempo eher mäßig, da es entweder immer bergauf oder über holperige Strecken bergab geht. 
Die Reisezeit mit dem Auto beträgt bei guter Verkehrslage 1h05 für die einfache Entfernung. Der Parkplatz ist kostenlos.

Abreise Eckental 8:30 Uhr
Heimkehr Eckental ca. 17.30 Uhr

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Florian (21. Juni 2012)

Wie viele Teilnehmer werden es denn?

Mir wäre zwar eine etwas frühere Rückkehr lieber, aber ich hoffe ich krieg auch so für den Tag frei!


----------



## Graukeil (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo Florian,
mit dem Teilnehmersammeln fange ich ja gerade an. In dieser Sekunde sind es wir beide.
Frühere Rückkehr ist durch Abkürzen von Streckenteilen möglich. Oder durch früheres Aufbrechen. 8 Uhr? 7:30 Uhr?
Wenn am Samstag alle Stricke reissen, dann könnten wir auf auf Sonntag verschieben. Allerdings mit frühem Aufbruch, spätestens um 8 Uhr, weil ich abends verabredet bin.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Florian (22. Juni 2012)

Endlich mal Radfahrer, die nicht immer erst um 10 losfahren können!

Mir wäre Start um 8 eigentlich sogar lieber!

Meiner Frau wäre es lieber, wenn sie unser Auto hätte, aber zur Not könnte ich auch fahren.


Ich schick dir als PM meine Handynummer, dann können wir die Details klären.


----------



## otti44 (22. Juni 2012)

Sorry Frank,

SA ist Hauserbeit angesagt, meine Frau geht arbeiten, da bleibt für mich nur Zeit für eine kleinere Tour und am SO sind wir beim Metropolmarathon in Fürth.

Es ist ja wirklich super, dass du so eine Tour organisierst, aber höhenmetermäßig ist sie vollig unausgeglichen:
Nur eine von sieben Auffahrten mit der Seilbahn! Das kann ja ziemlich anstrengend werden ...

Troztdem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Florian (22. Juni 2012)

Also was ist los?

Geht morgen was zusammen und wenn ja wo treffen wir uns wann?

Außer, dass ich eigentlich um 17:00h zurück sein sollte, hätte ich den ganzen Tag frei.

Deswegen wäre mir Start so früh wie möglich recht.


----------



## Graukeil (22. Juni 2012)

Florian, alles klar, wie grad telefoniert kurz vor 8 bei dir. Evtl. werden wir zu dritt sein.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graukeil (22. Juni 2012)

Wir sind zu dritt, der Basti kommt auch noch mit.
Falls irgendjemand lokal dazustossen will, wir sind gegen 9 Uhr am See-Parkplatz in Nagel, nicht am Friedhofsparkplatz.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Florian (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr geniale Tour!

Das schreit nach Wiederholung!

Laut meinem GPS-Mitschnitt komme ich übrigens auf ca 1500 bergauf gefahrene Höhenmeter - Kein wunder, dass ich heut schwere Beine hab!


----------



## Graukeil (24. Juni 2012)

Florian, Basti, prima, dass es euch so gut gefallen hat. Hier die GPS-Statistik zur Tour. Die Kurverei im Bikepark an der Talstation Ochsenkopf und den Verfahrer im Wald bei Nagel habe ich rausgenommen.

Länge 54,8 km
Höhenmeter kum. 1838 Hm
tiefster Punkt 570 m
höchster Punkt 1047 m
Zeit in Bewegung 5h18
Pausen 2h07
Durchschnittstempo 10,4 km/h

Die erstaunlich lange Pausenzeit hat mich doch etwas beunruhigt. Die Liftfahrt gilt übrigens nicht als Pause, da wir ja Strecke zurückgelegt haben. Bewusste Pausen waren:
Schlauch wechseln 15 min
Liftkarte kaufen 5 min
Schneeberg 5 min
Seehaus 50 min
Kösseine 20 min
= Summe 1h35
Das heisst, eine runde halbe Stunde ist über den Tag verteilt an Mikropausen drauf gegangen, also für Trinken, Warten, etc. Zusammen mit dem etwas geringeren Durchschnittstempo als geplant (10,4 zu 11 km/h) haben wir in Summe rund eine Stunde mehr für die Tour benötigt.
Diese Erfahrung lasse ich natürlich in künftige Tourplanungen einfliessen.
Aus meiner heutigen Sicht mögliche Wiederholungstermine sind: 
1./8./14./21./22./29. Juli
12./18./19./25./26. Aug.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## otti44 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Frank,

du hast mir den Mund wässrig gemacht...
Ich könnte am 08., 14., 22. oder 29. Juli mitfahren.
August weiß ich noch net. 

Gruß Otti


----------



## OliRay (13. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,
wollte nur mal sehen ob hier noch was geht. Auch war ich neugierig ob dieses www.aweaxum.de überhaupt noch aktuell ist. Soweit ich gehört hab gibt's auch das Sinners nicht mehr. Wäre eigentlich schade. Ich selbst wohne in Kleinsendelbach und fahre ab und an nach Kalchreuth hoch. Hab da einige Ecken und Trails gefunden, die ich mit meinen Fritzz gut fahren kann. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo sich diese Ründe nun so trifft und ob da noch was geht?


----------



## microbat (14. März 2013)

Hi,
in den Themen:

Biker in rund um Erlangen gesucht

Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische - Teil 2

Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2
wird sich eher jemand für die Kalchi Trails finden...


----------



## Mithras (14. März 2013)

uhh ... hier war schon länger nix mehr los


----------



## Graukeil (14. März 2013)

Hallo OliRay,
die bestimmte Eckentaler Radeltruppe, die ursprünglich hinter diesem Thread stand, zerbröselt leider langsam. Verschiebung der (sportlichen) Interessen, neue Schwerpunkte im Leben und veränderte Beziehungen spielen die Hauptrolle.
Brandaktuelle Themen findest du eher in anderen Threads, wie vorher erwähnt.
Ich werde hier weiter die Stellung halten und posten, wenn sich besondere Gelegenheiten abzeichnen. Manchmal kommt ja was zusammen.
Die Aweaxum-Seite wird bald bereinigt und eingefroren als Nachschlagewerk. Das Sinners ist nicht mehr, Stammtische wurden zunehmend schlecht besucht. Außerdem läuft die Bekanntmachung über ein Forum wie dies viel besser, und in Zeiten von GPS-Navis am Bike sind verbale Tourenbeschreibungen recht schwerfällig.
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Florian (14. März 2013)

Ich fände ja sehr gut, wenn wir das ändern könnten - die eine Tour, die ich mit den Leuten von hier gemacht hab war große Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (14. März 2013)

Ja fand ich auch immer sehr lustig, leider klappte es zeitlich bei mir nicht oft..


----------



## OliRay (14. März 2013)

Danke @ graukeil für die klare Ansage! Jetzt weiß ich das endlich mal. 
Gut, auch wenn es diese Radlergruppe nicht mehr in der ursprünglichen Form gibt, es wäre ja schade dies ganz sein zu lassen. Über dieses Forum ist natürlich eine Absprache um einiges besser. Also falls ich die nächsten Tage mal dazu komm Radln zu gehen, dann schreib i hs hier mal fest. Mal sehen was passiert. Ich selber wohn in Kleinsendelbach, ganz unweit von Kalchreuth. Die Saison beginnt und somit könnte man sich ja ab und an mal treffen. Bis denne und danke an alle.
Oli


----------



## otti44 (15. März 2013)

Hallo Oli,

Graukeil hat die veränderte Situation sehr schön beschrieben, auch ich war früher viel öfter mit den Eckentalern unterwegs. Seit Ende November 2012 bis jetzt bin ich gar nimmer gefahren (in erster Linie witterungsbedingt), war und bin statt dessen 3 mal die Woche Laufen und bereite mich zur Zeit auf einen Halbmarathon vor.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir vorgenommen, im Sommer jeweils Sonntag früh für einige Stunden biken zu gehen, vorzugsweise mit Freunden aus Gräfenberg und an dem ein oder anderen Samstag auch mit den Eckentalern  immer vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter einigermaßen taugt. (Ja, ich bin ein Schönwetterfahrer)
Ich wohne in Hetzles, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Wenn ich nach Eschenau fahre, komm ich immer durch Kleinsendelbach durch

mfg Otti


----------



## Florian (15. März 2013)

Naja, dann Butter bei die Fische:
Morgen Samstag, 13:00 starte ich ne Runde Lauf/Vogelhof, Lillinghof, Alter Rothenberg und zurück.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2013)

Samstag klappt nicht,  ja


----------



## OliRay (15. März 2013)

Hallo @Otti,
hetzles kenn ich. Da gibt's downhillstrecken zu denen ich ab und zu mal fahren gehe (hab auch noch ein schweres Gerät). 
Ich bin dieses Jahr bis Mitte Januar noch gefahren, allerdings war es dann schon unangenehm. Bin Dan auch mit meiner Frau laufen gegangen und hatte dann gleich Sehnenscheidenentzündung, lol. 
Somit bin ich konditionstechnisch ziemlich schlecht beinander. 
Ich geh auch immer nur so ca. 2h - 2,5h fahren, da ich nen 1jährigen Sohn hab. Der kann leider noch net mitfahren. Allerdings geh ich wenns die Schichten zulassen und das Wetter mitspielt so 3-4x die Woche. 
Danke [email protected]
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

hier ist auch noch eine die es sehr schade finden würde den einzigen auffindbaren zusammenschluss von mtblern in der gegend zerfallen zu sehen also 
evtl können wir dem neues leben einhauchen die mtb gemeinde wird ja immer grösser 

lg chrissy


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2013)

Mein Tourenradel ist letzten donnerstag fertig geworden


----------



## landytom (7. April 2013)

hallo, ich bin auch so einer der da Interesse hat das hier mal mehr gemacht würde. Ich bin zwar blutiger Anfänger aber jetzt kommt das Frühjahr der Rest wird dann schon.


----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

landytom schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin auch so einer der da Interesse hat das hier mal mehr gemacht würde. Ich bin zwar blutiger Anfänger aber jetzt kommt das Frühjahr der Rest wird dann schon.


Jihaaaaaa !!!


----------



## landytom (7. April 2013)

chrissyk69 schrieb:


> Jihaaaaaa !!!



fazit: wenn was zusammen geht bin ich dabei


----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

Dito !! 
Ich fahr auch erst seit letztem Jahr und da ich alleinerziehende mama bin 
Komm ich auch nicht sooft dazu wie ich gern möchte also 
Auch Anfänger


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2013)

würd mich auch mal wieder mit ans Hinterrad klemen ..


----------



## landytom (7. April 2013)

Ich hab ab Mittwoch immer ab 16:30 Zeit, auch wenn es regnet


----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

also von mir aus können wir gerne nee runde starten bin zwar vormittags etwas flexibler aber ich beuge mich auch wenn ich die kids verräumt bekomm


----------



## landytom (7. April 2013)

chrissyk69 schrieb:


> also von mir aus können wir gerne nee runde starten bin zwar vormittags etwas flexibler aber ich beuge mich auch wenn ich die kids verräumt bekomm



Montag u Dienstag stehen mir 48Std Arbeit bevor am Donnerstag 16:30 vor dem Rathaus in Eschenau wäre mein Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissyk69 (7. April 2013)

donnerstag muss ich um 17:00h die kids zum fussball schaffen also entweder wir drehen ne kleine kennenlernrunde zwischen 5 und halb 7 oder sie dürfen einen anderen tag wählen ;-D


----------



## landytom (7. April 2013)

17:00 ist perfekt, muss ja anfangs nicht so lange sein. Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen mal sehen wie die Sache wächst.


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. April 2013)

juhuuu freu mir wenn das ok ist klink ich mich dann 17.10-17.15 in forth an der kat. church ein und wir fahren ne schleife das ich mich dann dort wieder ausklinke????
und ich schliess mich natürlich an JEDER der zeit und lust hat gerne mitfahren!!!!!!


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. April 2013)

P.s. @landytom hab ne IG aufgemacht (du hast schon ne einladung) 
der Donnerstag ist schon drin damit evtl auch Leute aus anderen Beiträgen sich mal anschliessen wer Lust hat kann sich gerne auch verewigen :-D 
FFB FrankenFunBiker


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. April 2013)

@Mithras haben unsere kennenlernrunde verletzungsbedingt
aufs wochenende verlegt hast du zeit und lust ??


----------



## Graukeil (8. April 2013)

Hallo alle,
ich bin schwer beeindruckt, dass sich hier wieder viel tut. Prima! Weiter so!
Absehbar ist, dass ich im April höchstens mal Samstag nachmittags Zeit finden werde zum Radeln. Ihr könnt ja rechtzeitig posten, vielleicht klappt es dann bei mir auch.
Vielen Dank
Graukeil


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2013)

WenLust klar .D .. muss nur schauen wie es mit der Zeit klappt, poste ich euch noch wenn ein  Tag und ne Zeit steht


----------



## Florian (8. April 2013)

Was ist denn ne IG?


----------



## chrissyk69 (8. April 2013)

eine interessengemeindschaft bist auch herzlich willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (13. April 2013)

Wie lÃ¤uft das den ab mit der IG? Komme aus KSB neben Eckental und wÃ¼rd mich gerne an und an mal einklinkenð


----------



## chrissyk69 (13. April 2013)

Hab dich mal flux eingeladen


----------



## OliRay (13. April 2013)

Danke chrissyk69, muß morgen mal am Rechner schauen. Mein Handy zeigts net an.


----------



## OliRay (13. April 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen in Kalchreuth oder die Gegend irgendwo?


----------



## chrissyk69 (13. April 2013)

Werde morgen früh schauen und geb dir dann Bescheid


----------



## landytom (13. April 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen in Kalchreuth oder die Gegend irgendwo?



Ich fahre Vormittag auf den lindelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Danke chrissyk69, muß morgen mal am Rechner schauen. Mein Handy zeigts net an.



Ist der Grund warum ich keine IGs nutze


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2013)

Wäre morgen jemand für ne Feierabend-Kalchreuthrunde zu begeistern?

Start z.B. Eschenau Kirche, Straße rauf nach Kleingeschaid, Kalchreuth .. da n bissel spielen und dann wieder über Kreuzweiher, Minderleinsmühle, Brand nach Eschenau ?


----------



## landytom (11. Juni 2013)

leider zu kurzfristig


----------



## Florian (11. Juni 2013)

Wann wäre denn der Feierabend?


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2013)

1800 ?.. eher schaffe ich es nicht


----------



## Florian (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kann erst relativ kurzfristig sagen, ob ich das schaffe, hätte aber große Lust!

Ich meld mich morgen nochmal hier im Forum - wär cool, wenn's klappt!


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2013)

Jupp


----------



## Florian (12. Juni 2013)

Na super!
Rechtzeitig zu Hause, aber Töchterchen liegt mit Fieber und Kotzerei dar nieder. Da kann ich jetzt leider net los und radeln!


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2013)

Ohh je ... verständlich, gute Besserung :/


----------



## OliRay (14. Juni 2013)

Gestern Kalchreuth gerockt! Die Strecken sind wieder in gutem Zustand und hab mal bisserl was ausgebessert. War auch nicht der einzige. Hatte leider nen Kettenabriss und komm heut erst spÃ¤t zum Fahren. Morgen dann auch erst am Abend. Falls wer Lust hat....ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2013)

Der Auslauf der Felsentrails is schön hergerichtet worden ..


----------



## OliRay (14. Juni 2013)

Des stimmt, auch der kleine Kicker vorher, den die Förster letztes Jahr zerstört hatten ist wieder super. War gerade KalchRide Trails treten. Das ist von KSB aus ne absolut geile Enduro-Tour! Strecke ist, bis auf ein paar kleine Matschlachen echt super (ich sah aus wie ein Schwein, lol)! Wie gesagt, Hühnerleiter hab ich notdürftig ausgebessert, bedarf allerdings noch bisschen Tatendrang. Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf morgen. Riding KalchRide-Trails, yeah!!!


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2013)

Hmm Mist und ich werd morgen wohl keine Zeit finden .. :/ ..


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2013)

na evtl komm ich doch gegen 13:30 / 14:00 auf ne kurze Runde raus ..


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

Können die ortsansessigen in/um kalchi ma schauen ob @chrissyk69 irgendwo verirrt im wald rumfährt? 

Mach mir langsam sorgen


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2013)

klar! auffällige Merkmale?


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

Gugg halt bilder


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2013)

nöö weder ne blode Dame, noch passendes Ghost/Cannondale gesehen ...


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2013)

Strange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Juni 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Auslauf der Felsentrails is schön hergerichtet worden ..


 
Danke für die Blumen...
...für den Rest der Kurve fehlt noch Sand.


----------



## OliRay (23. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
war heute mal in Hetzles an der Geilen Abfahrt!!! Fährt da noch wer? Wollte da gerne mal mit nem Downhiller aufschlagen. Die Strecke ist TOP und gut in Schuss. Aber denke nicht, daß da viele Leute fahren


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2013)

Nope, würd ich mir aber auch gern mal anschauen


----------



## Lusio (5. Juli 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Hi,
> war heute mal in Hetzles an der Geilen Abfahrt!!! Fährt da noch wer? Wollte da gerne mal mit nem Downhiller aufschlagen. Die Strecke ist TOP und gut in Schuss. Aber denke nicht, daß da viele Leute fahren



War Heute auf den Hetzleser Berg und habe die Abfahrt gesucht. Meinst du die kurz vor dem Burgstall ganz im westen die dann in der Nähe vom Sportplatz rauskommt.


----------



## OliRay (6. Juli 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> War Heute auf den Hetzleser Berg und habe die Abfahrt gesucht. Meinst du die kurz vor dem Burgstall ganz im westen die dann in der Nähe vom Sportplatz rauskommt.



Am Sportplatz kommen beide Downhill-Lines raus denk ich. Die beginnen wenn man hoch zum Keller fährt, dann links, kommt irgendwann ein singletrail an der Kante lang. Die erste erkennt man an einem steil abfallenden Steinfeld das in einen singletrail mündet, dann über einen Wiesentrail wieder in den Wald auf einer Traktorspur. Um dem Singletrail zu folgen verlässt man den Weg nun nach rechts um den Weg nochmals zu kreuzen und links weiterzufahren. Nun, nach ein paar Serpentinen kommt ein sehr großer Sprung, den man sich vorher mal ansehen sollte. Es geht weiterhin rasant zu.
Die andere Line müsste durch eine Schnecke gekennzeichnet sein und ist auf Speed ausgelegt. Denke da sind keine Sprünge eingebaut. 
Gruß oli


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo Oli,

danke für die exekte Beschreibung. Ich war auf den richtigen Trail, habe aber eine Abzweigung ausgelassen und das war die mit dem Sprug.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (6. Juli 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> danke für die exekte Beschreibung. Ich war auf den richtigen Trail, habe aber eine Abzweigung ausgelassen und das war die mit dem Sprug.
> 
> ...


Keine Ursache,
das mit dem Abzweig muß man wissen, sonst findet man das nicht. Ist aber für abfahrtsorientierte Biker ein muß. Sind insgesamt drei Sprünge drin. Vorher aber wirklich mal begutachten die Strecke. Ist nicht ganz ohne!!!
Viele Grüsse
Oli


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (6. Juli 2013)

bin heute den schnecken-(ammoniten ;-) -)weg runter. die zuwucherung im oberen teil ist im üblichen rahmen, aber in der eigentlichen abfahrt sind recht tiefe erosionsrillen. das heißt, die abfahrt könnte weng mehr befahrungen vertragen, damit diese rinnen mal zugefahren werden...

zwischen dem schneckenweg und der abfahrt mit dem steilstück gibt es noch einen weg. da dessen einfahrt notorisch zugewuchert ist, bräuchte die am dringendsten eure befahrungen 

http://www.opencyclemap.org/?zoom=16&lat=49.65638&lon=11.13217&layers=B000

ps: die eigentliche DH-Strecke verläuft oder verlief parallel zum hohlweg nach süden. ich schätze aber mal, dass da die grüne hölle und/oder waldarbeiter zugeschlagen haben...


----------



## OliRay (6. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr morgen mal hin. Welchen weg fÃ¤hrt man am besten hoch? Wir haben frÃ¼her die Downhillkisten hochgeschoben, aber ich fahr morgen mit nem Enduro hoch. Versuche mal den Zwischenweg zu finden. ð


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (6. Juli 2013)

das markierte stück ist sehr "botanisch" http://www10.pic-upload.de/06.07.13/gcbvjd28o8yu.png  daher ist die einfahrt in die mittlere (meiner meinung nach einfachste) abfahrt auch schwierig zu sehen.

ich bin heute von neunk.-baad aus hoch, von hetzles aus fahr ich normalerweise den hohlweg (schlammig?) oder eine abzweigung davor hoch (reppach).


----------



## OliRay (7. Juli 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Infos, 
ich denke ich Fahr heut Ã¼ber den Golfplatz hoch da ich in Kleinsendelbach wohn und stell mir gleich nen Trainingsrundweg zusammen. Werd dann auch den Mittelweg suchen und paar mal runterheizen. Langsam wird das scho mit den Trainingsstrecken. Kalchreuth hab ich nun abgegrast, nun den Hetzleser Berg und Ã¼ber weitere Infos mit knackigen Abfahrten und eventuellen Kickern wÃ¤re ich dankbarð
GruÃ Oli


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Juli 2013)

bin heute auch durch den golfplatz hoch (blaustrich) ;-) allerdings ist das letzte wegstück bis zur kante lindelberg hoch total verbarrikadiert mit gestrüpp und einer schranke


----------



## OliRay (8. Juli 2013)

Bin auch über Golfplatz hoch, hab mich total verfranst und dann so nen singletrail weiter! Totsteche??? Weiß nimmer genau. Hab versucht die mittlere Abfahrt zu suchen, bin dann allerdings die Schnecke abwärts nach vergeblicher suche! Dieser Schneckentrail geht auch noch weiter außen herum. So könnte man wieder hoch kommen. Mein Ziel wäre es von KSB ziemlich entspannend nach oben, eine Downhill-Abfahrt runter. Über die Schnecke nach oben und Downhill abwärts und zurück nach KSB, lol. Vielleicht Check ich es irgendwann. Barrikaden und Gestrüpp könnte ich bei gemäßigten Temperaturen mal entfernen wenn ich Blaustich find, haha!


----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2013)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> bin heute auch durch den golfplatz hoch (blaustrich) ;-) allerdings ist das letzte wegstück bis zur kante lindelberg hoch total verbarrikadiert mit gestrüpp und einer schranke



Das ist sicher schon die letzten 4-5 Jahren so. Vorher konnte man da einfach hoch. Es gab zwar auch so ein Teil von einer Schranke, war aber nie zu.
Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt warum das so verbarrikadiert wurde.

War zufällig auch am So. auf dem Lindelberg und bin die verbarrikadierte Abfahrt runter.


----------



## OliRay (8. Juli 2013)

Das kann man bestimmt behebenð! WÃ¼rde mir das gerne mal ansehen. Vom Golfplatz aus komme ich Ã¼ber einen Feldweg auf eine StraÃe. Wie geht's denn da weiter?


----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2013)

Wegbeschreibung auf der Strasse. Von Etlaswind hoch nach Oberlindelbach, in Oberl. bei der recht abknickenden Hauptstraße links den Berghoch bis zur "Passhöhe" dort nach rechts weiter hoch, Rechtsknick, dann nach 2-3hundert Metern (bis hierhin alles Asphalt) Schotterweg links hoch, an der Wiese geradeaus in den Wald. Da beginnt der gesperrte Weg. Hoffe es stimmt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (8. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön, das ich erstmal weiß wie ich hoch komm. Danach kann ich immer noch nen Weg finden, eventuell wenn es einen gibt. Hab am Sonntag hochwärts jemanden getroffen der runterwärts fuhr und so nett war mir zu sagen wie ich nach hetzles komm.


----------



## Lusio (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin am Freitag auch vom Golfplatz zum Lindelberg gefahren.
Hier meine Route. Anhang anzeigen Lindelberg.pdf Die ist im Prinzip gut fahrbar. Beim Hohlweg gibt es links eine Umfahrung auf einem Forstweg. Beim Albrand Weg (roter Querbalken) kommt ein kurzes steiles Stück ca. 20m. Oben immer an der Hangkante bleiben bis zum Burgstall nicht den Albrand Weg folgen, dieser zieht mal rechts weg.
Am Fuß dess Burgstalls trifst du wieder auf den Albrand Weg diesen kannst du bis Hetzles folgen.

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, so bin ich auch gefahren, glaube ich ;-) Ich bin ab KSB bzw Steinbach immer den Blaustrich bis zur Kreuzung, die OldSchool erwähnt hat (der Wanderweg führt dort weiter nach Unterlindelbach, während ich hoch auf den Lindelberg bin). Das mit X markierte Stück ist blockiert; das Räumen zu wollen ist eher vergebliche Mühe (die Schranke ist massiv). Man sieht, dass es eine Abkürzung wäre ;-)


----------



## Lusio (8. Juli 2013)

Das gekennzeichnete Stück bin ich mal runter gefahren war nicht so gut, kommt am Fuß vom Burgstallberg raus.
Ich finde den Weg oben an der Hangkannte recht schön. Die kurze Abfahrt von Burgstall ist doch auch reitzvoll.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2013)

ja, das gesperrte stück hatte niemals einen schönheitspreis verdient ;-) 
es war halt eine abkürzung, wenn man keine zeit hatte für die rotstrichab-/auffahrt nach/von igensdorf.


----------



## OliRay (9. Juli 2013)

Heute "oolleeee", 
Kleiner Umweg von KSB raus, Kreisverkehr links und links in den Wald. Ãber Sigletrails nach Brand, weiter zum Golfplatz. Heute nach dem Golfplatz gedacht ich fahr nun mal rechts und siehe da, tataaaaaa
ððBLAUSTRICHðð!!!!
Diesen folgend in den Wald wurde ich schnell von meiner Freude befreit als ich den Anstieg sah, lol!!!
Nun gut dachte ich, da wirst trainieren mÃ¼ssen. Irgendwann kam ich auch tataaaa, auf den Rotstrich. Diesen folgend, Ã¼ber eine StraÃe, wieder Ã¼ber Singletrail weiterððð!!!
Ich finde, das ist ein Super Trail und den brÃ¤uchte ich um vom Berg nach KSB zu fahren.
Nun hab ich gedacht es mÃ¼sste doch mÃ¶glich sein Ã¼ber Hetzles den nicht so steilen Schneckenweg nach oben zu nehmen, die Downhill runter, nochmals hoch und Ã¼ber Rot/Blaustrich runter nach KSB.
Ach ja, die mittlere Abfahrt wieder nicht gefunden. Zu kaputt gewesen, lolððð
Allerdings vielen dank an meine Guides, danke fÃ¼r die korrekte Beschreibung!
Oli


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. Juli 2013)

ja, die blaustrich-rampe hoch ist eine herausforderung ;-) aber auch den rotstrich hoch von igensdorf her ist doch ein stück tierisch steil...

ich bin mir nicht ganz im klaren drüber, wo der schneckenweg auf der anderen seite hochgeht. also die abfahrt nach westen richtung effeltrich ist ja nichts zum hochfahren, zu steil (also für mich zumindest). von osten her müsste die schnecke über Baad hochgehen, meine ich.


----------



## Lusio (9. Juli 2013)

Hier noch eine Variante zum Hetzleser Berg vom Golfplatz aus Anhang anzeigen Hetzles.pdf.
Am Wald folgen wir der Schotterstraße nach Großenbuch, hier geht es hoch zum Vogelhof (bin bisher nur runter gefahren ist aber relativ einfach zum hochfahren müste rot Punkt sein) und zum Parkplatz. Oben dann wieder Albrand Weg bis zum Burgstall. Unten gibt es einen Rinweg um den Hetzleser Berg, diesen folgen am Hetzleser Sortplatz vorbei, dann die Straße/Radweg nach Neunkirchen ca 200m nach dem Hetzleser Ortsschild führt links ein Weg über den Bach und weiter nach Bad. Von Bad führt ein Feldweg nach Großenbuch und entweder über die Straße nach Kleinsendelbach oder über die bekannte Schotterstraße von der Anfahrt zurück zum Golfplatz oder über rot Punkt hoch nach Schellenberg und runter nach Kleinsb.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. Juli 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Variante zum Hetzleser Berg vom Golfplatz aus Anhang anzeigen 254986.
> Am Wald folgen wir der Schotterstraße nach Großenbuch, hier geht es hoch zum Vogelhof (bin bisher nur runter gefahren ist aber relativ einfach zum hochfahren müste rot Punkt sein) und zum Parkplatz.


Ja, die Ab-/Auffahrt nach Großenbuch ist Rotpunkt. Von den 3 Lindelberg-Auffahrten von Süden her (Rotpunkt, Blaustrich, Rotstrich) ist es die am wenigsten steilste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (10. Juli 2013)

Heute fahr ich ma Entspannungsrunde Kalchreuth, morgen Steinbrüchlein und Freitag auf jeden Fall Herzles. Schnecke hoch, Downhill runter und Rot-Blaustrich nach KSB. Ich probier's


----------



## Mithras (10. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, kann ich mich wenn ich wieder fit (nächste Woche) bin mal an einen ranklemmen? Hetzleser Berg hab ich mich noch garnicht rumgetrieben  ..


----------



## OliRay (10. Juli 2013)

Koa Problem, wÃ¤r ja coolð
Hab FrÃ¼hschicht, wÃ¤re also am Nachmittag mÃ¶glich ab 4!!!
Meldest dich halt malð


----------



## Mithras (10. Juli 2013)

uhh das is recht früh, meist komm ich erst um 17:00Uhr raus ..  .. und muss dann vom Nürnberger Hafen los. aber mit Bike vorher ins auto etc.. sollte da mal was ab 18:00 klappen  ..


----------



## OliRay (10. Juli 2013)

Auch kein Problem! Wäre halt ab 4 frühestens bereit.
Später ist egal


----------



## Mithras (10. Juli 2013)

Perfekt, ich meld mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (10. Juli 2013)

Coolððð


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2013)

Ich tät fei auch mal mitrollern...


----------



## microbat (10. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich tät fei auch mal mitrollern...


 
+1


----------



## OliRay (13. Juli 2013)

Leider war ich vom STB gestern noch so i.A. das ich gestern keinen Hetzelsberg Rundweg abgeklappert hab. Heute ist ein Super Tag, drum werd ich mal mit meinem Downhiller nach Hetzles kommen um die einzelnen Lines richtig zu testen. ð


----------



## Florian (14. Juli 2013)

@Graukeil: 
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Ochsenkopfrunde vom letzten (oder vorletzten ?!?) Jahr.

Wir sind gestern den Track nochmal abgefahren und die Runde ist nach wie vor genial!

Wir hätten übrigens wieder ungefähr so lang gebraucht, wobei wir wegen einem Downhillrennen und der damit verbundenen Warteschlange ohne Lift auskommen und am Ende aus Zeitgründen die Luisenburg-Abfahrt weglassen mussten.


----------



## Lusio (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
kennt von Euch jemand den Trail von Thisbrunn kommend nach Egloffstein den roten Kreis folgend? Die Abfahrt runter muß ich noch oft üben um sie durchzufahren.
Oben steile hohe Stufen mit einer engen Einfahrt, dann folgen etliche Spitzkehren zum üben des Hinterradversetzens.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt von Euch jemand den Trail von Thisbrunn kommend nach Egloffstein den roten Kreis folgend? Die Abfahrt runter muß ich noch oft üben um sie durchzufahren.
> Oben steile hohe Stufen mit einer engen Einfahrt, dann folgen etliche Spitzkehren zum üben des Hinterradversetzens.



Meinst du diese hier?


----------



## OliRay (28. Juli 2013)

Great Pictureð


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2013)

kostet immer etwas Überwindung da reinzufahren


----------



## Lusio (28. Juli 2013)

Ja die meine ich super gemacht. Voralem ist die Anfahrt ja auch nicht ohne mit der 90 grd Kurve davor, man muss erst das Hinterrad umsetzen um überhapt in Position zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ja die meine ich super gemacht. Voralem ist die Anfahrt ja auch nicht ohne mit der 90 grd Kurve davor, man muss erst das Hinterrad umsetzen um überhapt in Position zu kommen.



Eng anfahren, mit dem Vorderrad auf die erste Stufe, dann umsetzen und einen kurzen Impuls aufs Pedal. Dann klappt es (meistens)


----------



## Lusio (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Eckentaler Mountain Biker, z.Z. ist es recht ruhig hier.

Ich bin am Feiertag mal wieder von Eckental in die Fränkische gefahren ich wollte den Weg vom Signalstein nach Wolfsberg mal ausprobieren, sah auf der Karte recht vielversprechend aus, war aber der totale Flop auf S0 Niveau. Für den Rückweg habe ich auf der Karte den Fuchs Weg bei Stierberg entdeckt und war total begeistert. Ein toller Weg mit einem fantastischen Felsenpanorama und einigen anspruchsvollen Stellen die ich nur schiebend überwand. Weiter bin ich der gelben Raute bis Wildenfels gefolgt, der Weg ist ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert. An der reslichen Strecke arbeite ich noch.


----------



## Mithras (4. Oktober 2013)

Leider verhindert Zeitmangel aktuell, dass ich häufig aufs Radel komm.


----------



## hast (6. Oktober 2013)

hi,
ich bin momentan am Wochenende immer im Eckenhaider-Wald und in Neunhof unterwegs. Da gibt es viele nette trails. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Florian (7. Oktober 2013)

Trails rund um Eckenhaid und Neunhof würden mich sehr interessieren. Wann kannst du denn mal?


----------



## OliRay (11. Oktober 2013)

Eckenhaid würd ich auch mal mitfahren, falls mich meine gesundheitlichen Probleme nicht weiter plagen. Sonntag wäre bei mir immer der beste Tag. 
Grüße Oli


----------



## Lusio (11. Oktober 2013)

Neunhof Eckenhaid würde ich auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## rebirth (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn hier alle die "mal mitfahren" würden mal was ausmachen würden, dann täts schon reichen


----------



## alex220 (11. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn hier alle die "mal mitfahren" würden mal was ausmachen würden, dann täts schon reichen



Dann wären sie im " rund um Nürnberg oder leutenbach" thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Eckentaler Biker,

hat jemand Lust Morgen mit in den Tennenloher Forst zu fahren?
Einmal Kalchreuth, Wildpferde und zurück.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
wer möchte am kommenden Wochenende 19./20.10. von Forth aus fahren?
Treffpunkt ist ja laut zweitem Post samstags um 12 Uhr.

Bis dann, ich freu mich!


----------



## hast (15. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fahre am Sonntag eher gegen morgen eine kleine Runde erst nach von Eckenhaid Richtung Neunhof und dann noch weiter nach Lillinghof. Wird so ca 3h dauern  Ich sag einfachmal Abfahrt 10 Uhr am Brunnen in Eckenhaid


----------



## derwaaal (15. Oktober 2013)

hast schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am Sonntag eher gegen morgen eine kleine Runde erst nach von Eckenhaid Richtung Neunhof und dann noch weiter nach Lillinghof. Wird so ca 3h dauern  Ich sag einfachmal Abfahrt 10 Uhr am Brunnen in Eckenhaid



Aha, Eckenhaider! 

Was fährst Du denn so? HT oder Fully? Schwierigkeit? eher Trails oder eher enduro-lastig?


----------



## Florian (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme aus Lauf-Vogelhof und wäre extrem interessiert, kann an diesem Wochenende aber leider nur am Samstag.
Da hätte ich allerdings den kompletten Tag bis ca. 18:00 frei.


----------



## Lusio (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, letze Woche hat es nicht geklappt. 
Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, bei mir geht Sa/So ich tendiere aber für Nachmittag ab 13:00/13:30 da es um diese Jahreszeit schon etwas besser abgetrocknet hat und meist auch wärme ist. Bei der Strecke bin ich offen, ich lerne gerne neue Strecken, komme aus Eschenau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (15. Oktober 2013)

also ich fahre immer mit einen 140mm fully da macht es einfach mehr spaß aber ich glaube man kann mit allem fahren außer schwere Downhiller.
Es sind halt Trails mit Wurzeln die mal hoch und mal runter gehen.
Im grunde ist es mir egal Samstag fahre ich auch aber max. nur so 1 1/2h am Nachmittag
und Sonntag habe ich eigentlich den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## Florian (15. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr von einem Treffen, Samstag 13:00h?

Wo genau ist dieser Brunnen in Eckenhaid?


----------



## Mithras (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich wohne in Eckenhaid, wir ham nen Brunnen ?  Aber nich der an der Sparkasse oder? Da bin ich ja fast genötigt mit zu radeln, falls ich nicht arbeiten muss... .. oder der "Osterbrunnen?"


----------



## hast (15. Oktober 2013)

ja genau der Osterbrunnen am Schloss. Also der Brunnen befindet sich direkt am Eckenhaiderschloss. Samstag würde es bei mir ab 15 Uhr gehen und Sonntag ist es mir egal.


----------



## Lusio (16. Oktober 2013)

Für Sonntag ist die Wetterprognose noch recht unsicher. Sammstag Nachmittag scheint besser. 
Wir haben zwei Vorschläge. 13:00 und 15:00 Uhr, wie sieht es mit 14:00 aus?
Der Treffpunckt am Eckenhaider Dorfbrunnen ist gut.
Hier zwei Strckenvorschläge:
1. Kalchreuth Winterleite auf Trails zu den Wildpferden und wieder zurück, besonders gut bei Nässe.
2. Albrandweg von Lochhof über Lillinghof zum Rüsselbacher Burgstall
3.????


----------



## Florian (16. Oktober 2013)

Mir egal - sagt eine Zeit ich komme!

Muss nur um 18:00h zurück in Lauf sein, also wär mir ein früherer Start lieber!


----------



## derwaaal (17. Oktober 2013)

Also, 13:00 wär mir lieber als 15:00, weil da wird es doch schon etwas schattig zur Zeit - vor allem wenn man 2-3 Stunden unterwegs ist, dann wird's schnell 17:00-18:00.
Am Samstag soll es zwar 17-18 Grad werden, aber trotzdem.

Ich fahr dann wohl mit meinem rumpligen Hardtail, weil es so schnell doch nix mit meinem Fully wird.
Aber für Kalchtrails sollte es langen, wobei mich dieser All-brandweg auch interessieren würde ...


----------



## Lusio (18. Oktober 2013)

Die mehrheit ist für Sa. 13:00 Uhr. Ich werde deshalb am Sa um 13:00 am Dorfbrunnen in Eckenhaid sein wenn ich nicht noch was anderes höre.
Bis Samstag


----------



## derwaaal (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir können ja für die Verhinderten am Sonntag noch eine Gruppe auf die Beine stellen.
Interessenten gäbe es ja anscheinend genügend, aber ich bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht da.

Bis Samstag 13°°


----------



## Mithras (18. Oktober 2013)

Klappt leider nicht, arbeiten... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (18. Oktober 2013)

Bin um 13:00 da!


----------



## Florian (19. Oktober 2013)

Großartige Runde heute!
Danke an den Guide!


----------



## Lusio (20. Oktober 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht 
gerne wieder

ham mir Gestern glig mitn Weder kat


----------



## derwaaal (21. Oktober 2013)

Schee woars!
Schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde, selbst für mein rumpliges HT.

Ja, Wetter war scho subba, gestern beim TdoB war's eher bescheiden ...


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Wie wär's mal wieder am Samstag oder Sonntag mit ner Runde?
Sonntag müsste allerdings recht früh um 08°° sein ...
Ich komm diesmal dann auch mitm Fully  @Lusio, @Florian: erbitte Vorschläge


----------



## Florian (13. November 2013)

Ich bring das in den Familienrat ein - da lässt sich sicher was machen!


----------



## Lusio (13. November 2013)

Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus, ich bekomme am Wochenende Sa/So Besuch.
Ich habe derzeit nur mein Hardtail, außer ich reaktiviere mein altes Stereo und muß es dann halt wieder gründlich putzen. Beim neuen muckt der Dämpfer und ist bei FOX.


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Tja, Fox ... 
Dann gute Besserung und viel Erfolg.


----------



## microbat (13. November 2013)

putzen ? - ist grad´voll fürn popas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (13. November 2013)

Ja mai, wenst zwa Stereo hast und blaous mit an forn kannst nou must halt ans verkafn.


----------



## Florian (15. November 2013)

Was hältst du von  Samstag 13:00?
Wenn dich ein bisserl Matsch nicht abschreckt, würde ich ne Runde ab Lauf/Vogelhof vorschlagen.
Treffpunkt am Spielplatz in Vogelhof.


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2013)

Leider hat sich bei mir zwischenzeitlich was ergeben:
Ich muss am Samstag bei nem Umzug helfen, kann also nur bis 10°°.
Sorry, dass ich nicht früher Bescheid gegeben hab.

Das wird dann leider zu knapp, oder wir machen nur ne kurze Runde.


----------



## Lusio (28. November 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

hat jemand lust am Sonntag ab ca. 1-2 Uhr mit in den Tennenloher Forst zu Kommen?


----------



## Florian (28. November 2013)

Könnte gehen  - werde mal den Familienrat konsultieren!


----------



## Florian (30. November 2013)

Leider wird das nix!
Irgend so ein Typ mit rotem Mantel und Rauschebart will meinen Kindern um die Zeit Geschenke bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (30. November 2013)

Hallo Florian,

wie sieht es bei dir unter der Woche aus. Wäre da mal was möglich?


----------



## Florian (1. Dezember 2013)

Momentan wäre nur Freitags-Nachmittags im Allgemeinen möglich - evtl. noch ein Nightride Mo oder Mi!

Kommende Woche sind aber z.B. auch die drei Termine schon weg.


----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo All-Brand Kameraden!

Nightride ginge bei mir, oder auch am WE.
Aber wenn's geht, keine allzu großen Drops, da meine Rippen bissl angeschlagen sind. La Palma ist halt doch ein anderes Kaliber!


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem Nigtride aus?


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2013)

Schlecht wegen Weihnachtsfeiern!
Gegenfrage:

Heute 14:00 Kalchreuth?


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2013)

Florian schrieb:


> Schlecht wegen Weihnachtsfeiern!
> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Heute 14:00 Kalchreuth?


Ging leider nicht, war Heute mit Familie am Walberla Wandern und Essen.
Vieleicht klappts mal in den Ferien.


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

@Florian warst du in kalchi?


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2013)

Nö - allein hat mir die Motivation gefehlt und ich bin nur meine Lauf - Alter Rothenberg - Standardrunde gefahren!


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

@Florian: die anderen waren ab 11:00 in Kalchi fahren! siehe anderer Thread (ich glaub der Nürnberg-Thread)
 @Lusio: Du warst an der Ehrenbürg? ich war dort mit RolandMC und peter_metz fahren - gemütliche Runde ab Leutenbach mit ein paar Schleifen, u.a. die geplättete "Downhill"-Strecke bei K'bach.
Aber die anderen beiden waren mit Hardtail unterwegs, also wärst Du total übermotorisiert gewesen!


----------



## Lusio (15. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> gemütliche Runde ab Leutenbach mit ein paar Schleifen, u.a. die geplättete "Downhill"-Strecke bei K'bach.
> Aber die anderen beiden waren mit Hardtail unterwegs, also wärst Du total übermotorisiert gewesen!



Hallo derwaaal,

ich habe Heute auf dem Walberla gegen 12:00 Uhr zwei Biker gesehen einer mit einem Hardtail ohne jede Federung mit abgefahrenen Hinterreifen und ziemlich verschmutzt, war das einer deiner Begleiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo derwaaal,
> 
> ich habe Heute auf dem Walberla gegen 12:00 Uhr zwei Biker gesehen einer mit einem Hardtail ohne jede Federung mit abgefahrenen Hinterreifen und ziemlich verschmutzt, war das einer deiner Begleiter?



12°° oben könnte schon sein, aber is fast bissl früh.
Hardtail ohne jede Federung? Meinst Du, vorne mit Starrgabel? Die beiden hatten schon Federgabeln, ein 288 Bagger Fox Van Gabel, und ein Santa Cruz mit ner Lyrik.
Einer hatte nicht mehr ganz frische Reifen aber passen schon.
Schmutzig waren wir schon, aber durch das Hochkurbeln auf der Asphaltstrecke waren zumindest die Reifen wieder einigermaßen sauber.


----------



## Lusio (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand Morgen Lost auf eine Runde in Kalchi?
Will gegen 13:00 Uhr in Eschenau starten.


----------



## OliRay (30. März 2014)

Heute kleine Ausfahrt in Kalchreuth gemacht. Trails sind gut zu fahren, etwas sandig. War auch jede Menge los. 
Gruß Oli


----------



## Lusio (30. März 2014)

Hallo war Heute auch in Kalchreuth an der Wintereleite unterwegs, aber erst gegen Abend da war es schon ruhiger, die trails sind Top fast schon zu trocken.


----------



## OliRay (31. März 2014)

War heute auch mal am Hetzles! Fahr von KSB immer über Hetzles den Eremiten...(ääh, sch... drauf), die Schnecke hoch (mit Schiebepassagen) hintere Downhill runter, Schnecke wieder hoch, dann Rochtung Flugplatz, Rotstrich, Blaustrich (oder andersrum), über Golfplatz zurück nach KSB!
Alle Trails in super Zustand!!!


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

mit Schnecke meinst Du die schwarze oder? Also schwarze Nautilus ...
Das kann man schieben?? Oje


----------



## OliRay (2. April 2014)

@derwaaal
Wie schieben, weiß nicht richtig, ob du nun denkst was für'n Weichei, der schiebt da hoch oder da kann man gar nicht hochfahren, lol. 
Suche irgendwie was interessantes zum hochfahren, fand halt die Nautilus ist cool, allerdings denke ich eher das ich die Orange meine. 
Gruß Oli


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2014)

Äh, Schiebepassagen hast Du doch geschrieben. 
Ich fahre auch nur noch ab 55° Steigung rauf, alles andere ist ja für Anfänger!


----------



## OliRay (4. April 2014)

Lol, ja, die flacheren schieb ich auch und die steilen die sich lohnen bzw. zu heftig zum schieben sind fahr ich auch, hahaha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (4. April 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand lust am Sonntag mit nach Kalchreuth zu kommen?

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## OliRay (5. April 2014)

Shit, wir bekommen Besuch. Baby kucken und so. Da hab ich wohl die A-Karte, lol


----------



## derwaaal (5. April 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand lust am Sonntag mit nach Kalchreuth zu kommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Lusio


Sorry, hab schon was in ER ausgemacht.
Aber es klappt noch mal ... hoffe ich.


----------



## Portu (6. April 2014)

Huhu, habe seit nem monat das mtb angefangen und brauch jemand der mal mitfährt und mir ein bisschen was beibringt... meine standartroute ist im moment von kalchreuth in den wald bis nach röckenhof rüber...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2014)

Na dann fahr doch einfach mal mit


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Portu;11882275 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu, habe seit nem monat das mtb angefangen und brauch jemand der mal mitfährt und mir ein bisschen was beibringt... meine standartroute ist im moment von kalchreuth in den wald bis nach röckenhof rüber...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Kein Problem, bin öfter da in der Gegend unterwegs und könnte dir bisschen was zeigen. 
Was haste denn für ein Bike?
Lg Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Kein Problem, bin öfter da in der Gegend unterwegs und könnte dir bisschen was zeigen.
> Was haste denn für ein Bike?
> Lg Oli


Scott genius.. 
Ich bin halt noch sehr wackelig wenn die downhills kommen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Bzw genius 940 mit 29 zoll Rädern...  z.b. da beim felsenkeller ist ja auch eine kleine "Abkürzung" und da konnte ich mich noch gar nicht überzwingen durchzufahren xD und wenn ich jemand dabei hätte der das schon öfters gemacht hat, könnte ich mich auch öfters dazu überzwingen...

 sry hab mich gar nicht vorgstellt.. mein name ist Adriano, bin 24 Jahre alt, und wohne seid März hier in ERH.. und wenn ich hier kein mtb fahren würde währe ich ja blöd =) 

ende März hab ich mir zum ersten mal ein anständiges Fahrrad gegönnt, ein Scott Genius 940, mit dtswiss hinten vorne rock shox, schaltung XT...


----------



## Lusio (7. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich glaube wir müssen uns mal alle treffen die hier so unterwegs sind, das ginge auch am Abend zu einer kleinen Runde oder am Wochenende mit Einkehr im Felsenkeller.


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Das ist eine sehr gute idee!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

Hallo Portu,
zwecks ner Runde in/um Kalchi, kannst Du auch im Nürnberg-Thread reinschauen, dort wird auch mal gefahren, allerdings meistens von Tennenlohe aus.
Aber man kann sich ja an der Winterleite oder am Sportplatz treffen.


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Portu;11882634 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzw genius 940 mit 29 zoll Rädern...  z.b. da beim felsenkeller ist ja auch eine kleine "Abkürzung" und da konnte ich mich noch gar nicht überzwingen durchzufahren xD und wenn ich jemand dabei hätte der das schon öfters gemacht hat, könnte ich mich auch öfters dazu überzwingen...



Lol, die "Abkürzung" am Felsenkeller, lol. Ja, ist ein schöner Trail. Schade nur, daß sie die Abkürzung über den Bach am Schluß zerstört haben. 
Ich heiße übrigens Oli, bin aus Kleinsendelbach und fahre ein Cube Fritzz.

Ne Runde mit allen hier wäre echt mal cool.
Mit Einkehr am Felsenkeller würde dann heißen "Teamfindungsausritt", Lol.


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Zerstört?  Schaut aber befahrbar aus...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2014)

hm? die kleine brücke? im leben tät ich die net fahren


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Also ich meine weiter hinten da ist gar keine brücke... da gehts extrem steil runter und dann wieder mit einer brutalen steigung hoch... bin bis jetzt immer aussen rum gefahren...


----------



## microbat (7. April 2014)

Brückle geht und in der Mitte der Harvester Spur gibt es schon wieder einen festgefahrenen Holzfreien "Weg"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Ich werde es mal Mittwoch mutig ausprobieren. 
Wer fährt von euch nach moutainbike guide fränkische


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Neee, wohne nu seit 3 Jahren hier und behaupte mal, daß ich hier wirklich viel kenne (zumindest KalchRIDE).
Mit Brücke meinte ich den Kicker, der vor dem Bach war. Bisschen wackelige Angelegenheit aber lustig. Den haben sie nun weggemacht. Über den Bach führt nun so eine Holzkonstruktion ähnlich einer Hühnerleiter. 
Das mit der Steigung hört sich interessant an. Ob ich es Mittwoch schaffe ist fraglich, aber ich bleib dran.
Immer wenn ich Nachtschicht hab, muß ich ewig viel erledigen *kotz*!


----------



## microbat (7. April 2014)

jup - hat sich aus gekickert und gewackelt...


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Hab gerade mitbekomnen das ich mittwoch in hannover auf messe bin..
Hab gerade das bike sauber gemacht und jetzt ist es bereit für donnerstag?


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Oder auch Freitag...., da ich Donnerstag in der Schule bin, lol!
Freitag Nachmittag jemand Lust?


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Freitag laufen bei mir die alkoholischen vorbereitung für 5 seidla steg


----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

Portu schrieb:


> Freitag laufen bei mir die alkoholischen vorbereitung für 5 seidla steg


Training?


----------



## Portu (7. April 2014)

Jup


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Naja, und danach könn wir doch noch ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

Dann war ja alles umsonst


----------



## OliRay (7. April 2014)

Jaaaa, das ganze Training durchs biken zerstört, Lol


----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

der gute Hopfen!


----------



## Portu (8. April 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Naja, und danach könn wir doch noch ne Runde drehen


Und Donnerstag geht gar nicht bei dir?


----------



## OliRay (8. April 2014)

Nee, leider nicht. Hab Nachtschicht und wenn ich aufstehe dann muß ich zur Schule. Wir finden schonmal nen Tag!!!


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2014)

Donnerstag müste gehen, wenn der Arm von der Zeckenimpfung nicht zu sehr schmerzt. Die Viecher sind schon sehr aktiv, ich hatte schon den ersten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portu (8. April 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Nee, leider nicht. Hab Nachtschicht und wenn ich aufstehe dann muß ich zur Schule. Wir finden schonmal nen Tag!!!


Schule und nachtschicht? ?? Wasn da los???


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2014)

Portu schrieb:


> Schule und nachtschicht? ?? Wasn da los???


Mtb isn teures Hobby


----------



## Portu (8. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mtb isn teures Hobby


Was machst du denn für schule?


----------



## OliRay (8. April 2014)

Portu;11887328 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> ----------------------------------------
> Zitat von derwaaal:
> Mtb isn teures Hobby ;-)
> ...



Hatte gedacht ich müsste mich im Alter nochmals zur Schule anmelden und mach nun Meister. Shit, das ging nach hinten los. Die letzten Jahre bin ich fast jeden Tag Fahrrad gefahren und jetzt komm ich wenn's hochkommt einmal die Woche dazu, lol. Naja, ok, meine Tochter is grad 2 Wochen alt und mein Großer 2 1/2. Gott sei dank kommt der nu ins Bike-Alter!


----------



## Portu (8. April 2014)

Schule ist immer gut =) bin im September mit meinem techniker fertig geworden.


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2014)

Portu schrieb:


> Hab gerade das bike sauber gemacht und jetzt ist es bereit für donnerstag?


würde mich am Donnerstag Vormittag melden ob ich kann. Wenn ja wo können wir uns in Kalchreuth treffen, beim Spielplatz an der Straße nach Erlagen oder beim Rathaus?
Ich komme aus Eschenau und bin schon einige Jahre im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs, kenne mich da ganz gut aus, fahre ein Cube Stereo.

Gruß
Lusio


----------



## Lusio (8. April 2014)

Wer hat Lust am Wochenende Sa oder So mit in die Fränkische zu fahren, Strecke noch offen.


----------



## OliRay (8. April 2014)

Lusio;11888433 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust am Wochenende Sa oder So mit in die Fränkische zu fahren, Strecke noch offen.



Schade für mich, wäre da gerne mit, allerdings Baby noch zu klein. Würde mich allerdings schon mal interessieren. Leutenbach/Matterhorn sollten interessante Strecken dabei sein, allerdings war ich noch nicht da.


----------



## Portu (9. April 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> würde mich am Donnerstag Vormittag melden ob ich kann. Wenn ja wo können wir uns in Kalchreuth treffen, beim Spielplatz an der Straße nach Erlagen oder beim Rathaus?
> Ich komme aus Eschenau und bin schon einige Jahre im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs, kenne mich da ganz gut aus, fahre ein Cube Stereo.
> 
> Gruß
> Lusio



Ich bin da leider in Hannover aber nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub,  vielleicht geht da was mit euch?


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2014)

Wenn dus technisch magst, ja.
@ oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (9. April 2014)

@rebirth
naja, gehört zum biken ja scho irgendwie dazu. Also finde z.B. Steinbrüchlein echt cool, d.h. natürlich nicht, daß ich da alles fahren kann, lol. Aber ich übe ja noch. Bin ja noch Jung, hahaha


----------



## Lusio (10. April 2014)

Nochmal die Frage ob jemand Samstag oder Sonntag lust auf eine Tour hat?
Um Ostern fahre ich fast alle Jahre mal zur Lillachquelle Rückweg über Teufelstisch oder eine Runde bei Kalchreth.


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

Ich hab leider am WE beide Tage Kurse, ich könnte erst nachmittags/abends.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

Was für kurse? Schwanger?


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

Nordostkurs!


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2014)

Wat?


----------



## microbat (10. April 2014)

Spiele des FCN...


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

@topo: Du meinst die Nordkurve - nein, diesmal nicht!


----------



## Lusio (16. April 2014)

Hallo Eckentaler Mountainbiker, habt ihr euch schon an der Umfrage der IG MTB Erlangen beteiligt? Das Thema betrift uns direkt, deshalb sollten wir die Erlanger unterstützen.
http://umfrage.worldofmtb.de/index.php/survey/index/sid/922417/lang/de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portu (16. April 2014)

Lusio schrieb:


> Hallo Eckentaler Mountainbiker, habt ihr euch schon an der Umfrage der IG MTB Erlangen beteiligt? Das Thema betrift uns direkt, deshalb sollten wir die Erlanger unterstützen.
> http://umfrage.worldofmtb.de/index.php/survey/index/sid/922417/lang/de


Done!


----------



## derwaaal (17. April 2014)

check


----------



## OliRay (17. April 2014)

Lusio;11910778 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eckentaler Mountainbiker, habt ihr euch schon an der Umfrage der IG MTB Erlangen beteiligt? Das Thema betrift uns direkt, deshalb sollten wir die Erlanger unterstützen.
> http://umfrage.worldofmtb.de/index.php/survey/index/sid/922417/lang/de



Ok!!!


----------



## OliRay (20. April 2014)

Gestern hervorragende Runde KALCHride absolviert mit 4 Freunden. 2 Schweizer kennengelernt die sich uns angeschlossen haben. Hat voll Spaß gemacht trotz einem Bremshebelbruch und meine Nabe am HR ruiniert. Anschließend Huppendorfer bei mir. Absolut TOP Tag. Danke an alle die dabei waren und super Grip auf den Trails!


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2014)

Vorsicht!
Auf dem 1er Trail zwischen Unterschöllenbach und dem Kreuzweiher liegen paar hölzerne Schranken quer, teilweise Hüft- bis Brusthöhe, also muss man sich schon strecken


----------



## Lusio (27. Oktober 2014)

Sieht nach Sturmschäden aus. Da es ein breiter erlaubter Weg ist wird ihn der Forst wohl bald freischneiden.
Bei der Winterleite lagen auch zwei Bäume quer einer ist weg, der zweite wird hoffentlich auch bald passierbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (28. Oktober 2014)

der erste, den ich dort buddeln sehe, wird wohl seine schaufel essen. wir haben genug probleme im reichswald, falls das noch nicht angekommen sein sollte.


----------



## Lusio (28. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, so war das nicht gemeint. der Baum liegt auf einem Hügel, man sezt leicht mit dem Kettenblatt auf. Wenn du da rechts und links einige Äste hinlegst kann man leicht drüberfahren.


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2014)

Nicht, dass einer auf dumme Gedanken kommt ...


----------



## OliRay (31. Oktober 2014)

Dumme Gedanken??? Iwo! Hunters will be hunted, lol.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## caye (23. Dezember 2014)

Servus in die Runde! Fährt jemand über Weihnachten eine Runde? Würde mich gern anschließen, kenne mich hier leider noch null aus...


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich war leider seit Wochen nimmer aufm Bike, hoffe ich schaffe es die Feiertage mal wieder, sage gern Bescheid .. Starte aus Eckenhaid, über Eschenau,

Grüße TOmmy


----------



## caye (23. Dezember 2014)

Bin über Weihnachten in Eschenau...und bin auch schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen :/ 
Würde gern mal Richtung Kalchreuth fahren, oder wo es sonst schöne trails gibt.. 
Hab aber irgendwas von Verboten im Reichswald gelesen und weiß net so Recht, wo man da lang kann oder darf... 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Kalchi wäre auch mein Vorschlag, gibts schöne Ecken auch für fortgeschrittenes Fahrkönnen. Verboten is soweit ich weis definitiv der Trailbereich um die Pferdegehege.. im oberen Teil ist mir bisher noch kein Verbotsschild aufgefallen, was aber nix zu bedeuten hat. 

Drücken wir die Daumen für brauchbares Wetter, bei mirds wenn dann wahrscheinlich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag vormittags was.


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich gerne anschließen zu biken nach den Feiertagen.


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Jemand mal wieder was von Graukeil gelesen/gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Verboten is soweit ich weis definitiv der Trailbereich um die Pferdegehege.. im oberen Teil ist mir bisher noch kein Verbotsschild aufgefallen, was aber nix zu bedeuten hat.



Nein! Verboten ist das gesamte Areal des ehemaligen Truppenübungsgeländes der Amis und Wehrmacht.
Erlaubt sind nur geschotterte Forstwege, welche genau sind der Verordnung vom 01.04.2014 (kein Scherz) zu entnehmen.
Das Verbot existiert schon seit dem Abzug der Amis, wurde aber noch erneuert und präzisiert, und die potentiellen Strafen verschärft.
Im Fred "... Truppenübungsgelände Tennenlohe ..." sind genaue Informationen und Diskussionen dazu zu finden.

--------------------------

Ich werde über die Feiertage auch mein Enduro von Nürnberg nach Eckental holen.
Dann können wir gerne mal paar Ausfahrten machen - ich plane jeden Tag zu fahren nachdem ich die letzten drei Wochen gar nciht fahren konnte.
Vorschlag wäre Gebiet Igensdorf, Egloffstein, von Pretzfeld gibt es auch ne S1-S2 Runde, die ich schon lange mal ausprobieren möchte.
Hetzles-DH ist ja leider auch NSG ...


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Auch geht ne super S1/S2 Runde rauf nach Lillinghof, am Kamm entlang Richtung Igensdorf über die "Burgruine" wieder runter Richtung Eschenau.. bin zwar aktuell fit wie ein Marzipanbrot aber irgendwie muss ich meinen hintern ja hoch bekommen ..  
Gemeinsame Runde, gern


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Das klingt nach Albrandweg, den hat mir @Lusio letzten Herbst mal gezeigt, als ich fahrtechnisch und materialtechnisch noch ganz anders unterwegs war. 
Zum Runterfahren wird Deine Kondi schon langen


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Runter mit Schakkes allemal . .rauf wird Schinderei ^^ aber es lohnt sich *gg*


----------



## caye (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich komm gern mit, wenn das für Anfänger auch halbwegs geeignet ist!


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Klar, geht ne Weile bergauf, dann ne Weile oben lang dann wieder runter .. in Summe ca 22km und ein paar HM .. geht auch alles mitm Hardtail n bissel abfahrtsfirm sollte man sein, notfalls halt lieber langsam, dafür sicher ..


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Ehm, wann denn eigentlich?


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

am 26.12. gegen 09:30 Uhr treffen vorm Dorfladen in Eckenhaid? .. dann kann man schön durch die Siedlung Richtung Bullach und dann links weg .. .. dann is man pünktlich zum Kaffee bei der Oma wieder daheim


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Dorfladen? Da beim Haidbuckel, bissl oberhalb vom Mohles, in der Nähe der hübschen Kirche?
Kaffee bei Oma? Bei der guten Kulinarik in unserer Gegend? 
Da ich keine eigene Oma mehr hab, komm ich mit zu Deiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> danach mit zu Deiner



Hört sich gut an. Aber Treffen um 930 is scho recht bald für mich. Ma sehen ob ich mich aufraffen kann


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Dorfladen is quasi im Bankenviertel, (Sparkasse/Raifeisen und daneben Kindergarten in der Eisenstraße.. ..) ehem "Michl".. können auch gern 10:00 Uhr machen .. Wetter soll wolkig und kühl aber hoffentlich trocken bleiben ..


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

10:00 Uhr hört sich super an das sollte schaffbar sein


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Kommt ja richtig Schwung nach Eckental  schön, dass es wieder etwas auflebt..


----------



## m4ddi (23. Dezember 2014)

würde mich auch mit einklinken


----------



## caye (23. Dezember 2014)

Wow, da ist ja echt ne Lawine ins Rollen gekommen  wird sicher ne lässige Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn scho die Bamberger herkommen, wirds was Gschaids werden


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Achso, da kommt mir was.
Ich hab das oben mit der Pretzfeld-Runde net geschrieben weil ich nur S1/S2 fahren möchte, sondern weil das ne Tour ist, die schon länger bei mir rumliegt. Wenn wir was anderes fahren, darf es ruhig auch S2-S3 sein.


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Hätt die "kleine" flowige Lillinghofrunde vorgeschlagen, die is nich ganz so hardcore für Konditionsverarmte wie aktuell mich ^^
Die hat zum Ende jede Menge Abfahrtsfun


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

nimmst halt Dein HT dann biste so schnell ich mitm Enduro, soll ja auch die Fahrtechnik schulen hab ich gehört ...


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Lol, aktueller Zustand.. das wird höchstens als Laufrad zu gebrauchen sein


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

wasn mit dem Lenker los? soll des n Trialer werden?


----------



## OliRay (23. Dezember 2014)

Wäre am 26. auch evtl. dabei. War wegen Schule schon 6 Monate nicht mehr auf Bike. 

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Vorbau/Lenkerkombi gabs für 25€ in der Bucht, da musst ich zuschlagen ^^ Der kommt aber denke ggf. ans Enduro is mit 750mm n bissi breit für ne Starrgabelmaschine ..Sollen Slicks drauf, wird ein Straßenrad .. Räder sind auch nur Platzhalter..


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2014)

auf ein stadrad muss sowas: http://www.bmwbayer.de/media/images/popup/M-Lenkerschwarz1.jpg


----------



## trackspeed80 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde

ich würde mich auch einklinken, wenn das ok ist?

Wohne bei Kleinsendelbach und immer alleine im Wald ist auch doof. Und dank einer kürzlichen Erkältung ist auch meine Kondition am Boden. ☺

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Das wird ja eine schöne invalidenveranstaltung. Nur Rentner und halbtote


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2014)

Wir können ja hoch shutteln


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich mit meinen ü 100 kg werd sowieso der letzte sein. Dachte Kauf ich mir nen carbonrenner bin ich erster am Berg.... Nix ist alles Werbelügen


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2014)

ich bin GESPANNT wer am berg alles hinter mir fährt, warscheinlich wieder keiner...


----------



## trackspeed80 (23. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wir können ja hoch shutteln



Und am besten noch jeder eine Zivi mit einer Kanne Kamillentee


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin ausgebildeter sanitätshelfer und bring das Sauerstoffzelt mit.


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

Hab Heftpflaster dabei


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/AGM-Starthilfe-Stromerzeuger-Ladegerät-Samrtphone/dp/B00HV51QX2

Was ein Auto überbrücken kann funzt sicher auch als Defibrillator  Hat jemand so ein teil?


----------



## trackspeed80 (23. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/AGM-Starthilfe-Stromerzeuger-Ladegerät-Samrtphone/dp/B00HV51QX2
> 
> Was ein Auto überbrücken kann funzt sicher auch als Defibrillator  Hat jemand so ein teil?



Nö aber ich könnte eine Moppedbatterie beisteuern. Wiegt halt schlappe 4kg 

Ich bin schon schwer genug und schleppe das Teil nicht mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (23. Dezember 2014)

Kämpfä, Kampf, Carbon statt Kondition, lol

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich ruf mal bei der Stadt an schwerlastkonvois müssen doch angemeldet werden. Orange rundumleuchte bekommt dann der letzte ans bike gebunden.


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2014)

och die die Fit sind bekommen einfach die Scheibenbremse verstellt, wenn die permanent schleift is das dann das Handycap


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab meinen enterhaken im Rucksack da häng ich mich dan. An jemanden dran


----------



## OliRay (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab immer Bier im Rucksack, lol

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (23. Dezember 2014)

Wow da geht ja mal richtig was in Eckental ab. Weihnachten geht bei mir nicht, aber im neune Jahr würde ich mich auch gerne mal einklinken.
*derwaaal* dass du mir den Trail vom Burgstall nicht versaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2014)

@Lusio ich mach dann extra breite Spuren rein damit Du ihn auch wieder findest


----------



## JensRunge (24. Dezember 2014)

Kann mal einer die genaue Adresse durchgeben. Für mein Navy


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2014)

Wir können uns auch am Brunnen am Eckenhaider Schloß treffen, das dürfte jeder finden


----------



## trackspeed80 (24. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Kann mal einer die genaue Adresse durchgeben. Für mein Navy



Frohen Weihnachtsmorgen Allen


die Sparkasse dient denke ich als Anhaltspunkt
Eisenstraße 36, 90542 Eckental

Gruß Andreas


----------



## JensRunge (24. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt ich komm dann zur spasskasse

Um 10:00 Uhr war glaube ich ausgemacht.


----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2014)

Jou..


----------



## OliRay (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten @ all! Zehn Uhr hört sich gut an sofern ich Eckenhaid finde, komm selten aus KSB raus, lol. Finde ein Treffen in der Gegend echt positiv, so mus ich meine Arbeitskollegen nicht immer erpressen bzw. an flehen mit mir in Kalchreuth zu fahren

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich soll fragen wie die strecke so aussieht? Viel oder Wenig trails? Schotteranteile dabei? usw.


----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2014)

Schotter: wenig
Straße: kleiner Teil
Waldautobahn: etwas
Trail: würd ich sagen 50%..

In Summe moderat, ein knackigerer Anstieg, dann schön Trails fahren auf ca gleicher Höhe, zum Ende hin Spass bergab.. ca 22km vllt 480 hm total  ...

Flow mit Bergan"arsch"tritt


----------



## JensRunge (24. Dezember 2014)

Rebirth haderst du noch mit der reifenwahl???  Streckenprofil hört sich super an und man ist zur ganz wieder daheim. Ich fahr morgen auch nochmal. Hab mich heute sooooo voll gefressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich denk es geht um die  Begleitung


----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

Kleine aufwärmrunde für morgen . Frohe Weihnachten alle miteiander


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich denk es geht um die  Begleitung



rischdisch.

Mit den Reifen hader ich nicht, eher mit dem ganzen rad ^^
War grad mitm HT und Fat Albert unterwegs. Dank der matschigen Bedingungen, bei uns, nur noch seehr grenzwertig Fahrbar.

Achja, und natürlich frohe weihnachten


----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab hinten auch nen Rock razor drauf sicherlich nicht die beste Wahl bei diesem Wetter aber bin immer noch unschlüssig was ich für den Winter bestelle. Tendiere zu nem schmalen Trail king. Naja kann man ja morgen mal nen bischen seber philosophieren .


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)

dann doch lieber den fetten Albert ...
Oder ne gschaide Reifenmaake


----------



## caye (25. Dezember 2014)

Puh, hab auch noch meine Trail King drauf, die sind bei Matsch auch nicht Grad n Haftwunder :/für den Winter (wenn er denn mal kommt) wollte ich da schon andere


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch nur n abgefahrenen HansDampf Performance, muss es halt die Fahrtechnik ausgleichen


----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

Mir geht's nur um vortrieb an berg also was schaufeliges. Da sind die rockrazor Null wenn blätte auf Matsch liegen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> muss es halt die Fahrtechnik ausgleichen



du haust ganz schön aufn putz, bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

Das wird ja lustig sollten ja fast 5-6 leute zusammen kommen. Ich pack noch ein afterbierchen für die Runde ein vielleicht wird dann der eine oder andere noch motiviert mitzukommen. Rebirth magst du in bamberg zusteigen???


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)

Wir können ja auch unterwegs eins nehmen 

@rebirth so wars ja net gemeint. Aber wenn der Reifen schwächelt, bleibt ja nix anderes gell


----------



## trackspeed80 (25. Dezember 2014)

Also ich freu mich auf Morgen, und vielleicht schneits a bisl ☺


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2014)

morgen!?

*edit* omg, ich war die ganze zeit auf Samstag!


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2014)

Nope, morgen Früh 10:00 in der Eisenstraße (37) an der Sparkasse in 90542 Eckenhaid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> morgen!?
> 
> *edit* omg, ich war die ganze zeit auf Samstag!




Ich fahr auch Samstag mit dir ne Runde...


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2014)

Schau mer mal, war heut auch scho fahren. Drei tage am stück is scho viel für mich


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)

Wo warstn heut?


----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2014)

Grad macht das Wetter hier komische Dinge ..


----------



## JensRunge (25. Dezember 2014)

Was denn schnee???? Hier hat's auch kurz geträufelt


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja morgen Snowride


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2014)

Sagt bitte rechtzeitig bescheid wenns morgen früh schüttet

*edit: schnee? Cool!!


----------



## Mithras (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag bescheid, dass war nur ein sehr kurzes Event, dass was vom Himmel kam ..


----------



## derwaaal (26. Dezember 2014)

Im Moment kein Regen aber 0 Grad und leichte weiße Schicht aufm Auto


----------



## JensRunge (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns fast komplett blauer Himmel. Werd mal zur Sicherheit die Sonnenbrille einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (26. Dezember 2014)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## trackspeed80 (26. Dezember 2014)

1,3Grad Celsius an der Hauswand und kein Niederschlag.

bis gleich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich eile.


----------



## JensRunge (26. Dezember 2014)

Fein


----------



## caye (26. Dezember 2014)

Mache mich auch auf den Weg, bis bald!


----------



## derwaaal (26. Dezember 2014)

Schee wars


----------



## trackspeed80 (26. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Schee wars



Ja war echt eine klasse Runde

Grüße vom Kanapee Nordwand


----------



## caye (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke fürs mitnehmen, war ne coole Runde! Auf bald mal wieder!


----------



## Mithras (26. Dezember 2014)

Jepp, schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja auch daheim und geduscht. Super feine Runde. Kann man ja in Zukunft öfter mal machen. Dabei kann dann jeder mal seine Hometrainer vorstellen.

Achso ich Oute mich mal als kleiner streber....


----------



## JensRunge (26. Dezember 2014)

Fahrrad schon wieder sauber


----------



## trackspeed80 (26. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Fahrrad schon wieder sauber



Habe meines im Büro zum trocknen aufgehängt ☺


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2014)

Jo war super  
Ich begebe mich dann auch mal ans putzen, aber nur weil ich den "defekt" sonst vielleicht net find vor lauter dreck ^^


----------



## Lusio (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, ich war fast noch pünktlich Zuhause.War ne schöne Runde besser als ich dachte.
Hier ein Foto vom ersten Schnee im Gebirch.


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Soooooo Wetter wird immer besser. Kann sich noch jemand motivieren morgen ne Runde zu Düsen ?? Morgen soll trocken bleiben. Komme gern irgendwo hin. Rebirth vielleicht zeigst du uns mal deine Trailer um Bambergs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caye (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte Lust. Was ist denn aus deiner Dav Tour geworden?


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Dav ????


----------



## caye (27. Dezember 2014)

Dachte ihr habt alle Abschlussrunde am Tiergarten?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Dezember 2014)

das war ich


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Neee das war ich nicht.  Hatte es nur kurz am Rande mitbekommen. Heute war frauchen Shopping in Nürnberg sonst wär ich mit Rebirth mit der ist heut schon wieder unterwegs.


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann friesener warte anbieten ein super langer flowiger Trail ( 2-3 km nur Rollen)und einen kurzen kantigen allerdings müssen wir min 600 hm in Kauf nehmen. Eventuell 400 wenn wir von hinten ranfahren


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine Runde über den Lindelberg ist zu sumpfig im Moment.

ich mach mir mal Gedanken was fahrbar ist.
Gruß Andreas

edit, wenn nicht auch gerne Deine Runde


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja super aber meinst nicht das es morgen alles gefroren ist


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm kann schon gut sein. Ich habe ein paar nette Trails bei Kleinsendelbach, leider eher flach und dann rüber Richtung Kalch. Natürlich dort nur die offiziellen Wege.

aber besser als nicht radeln, oder?


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Genau schaun wir mal ob sich von den anderen Herren noch jemand aufrafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caye (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenns geht, komm ich nochmal mit  wann und wo wollt ihr los?


----------



## Lusio (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Morgen Familien Tag. Im neuen Jahr siehts dagegen bei mir gut aus wenn ich nicht gerade mit Ski unterwegs bin.


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da relativ flexibel. Gerne gegen 12 Uhr.


----------



## trackspeed80 (27. Dezember 2014)

Lasst Uns Morgen Vormittag doch einmal zusammenschreiben, wie wo wann, ok?


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Super hört sich gut an


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2014)

Lohnt frisner bei 45min anfahrt? 
Willst du von bbg über geisfeld und dann hoch?

"Meine Trails" wären schon interessant(er), aber da is das selbe problem zwecks lohnender anfahrt. 
Es gäb noch alternativ in N das steinbrüchlein wo ich mich etwas zurecht find.
Das ist allerdings sehr technisch und macht vielleicht net jedem spaß


----------



## derwaaal (27. Dezember 2014)

Stb is top !!!


----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Lohnt frisner bei 45min anfahrt?
> Willst du von bbg über geisfeld und dann hoch?
> 
> "Meine Trails" wären schon interessant(er), aber da is das selbe problem zwecks lohnender anfahrt.
> ...




Dachte du kommst aus bamberg da sind friesener warte kein 15 km

Nürnberg wäre mir ehrlich zu weit da Sitz ich 2 h im Auto für an und Abfahrt.


----------



## OliRay (27. Dezember 2014)

Steinbrüchlein kann ich auch mitreden, wer da also noch nicht war...ein Spielplatz für Mountainbiker

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt Check ich es erst Steinbrüchen da hab ich ja mal gewohnt. Leider damals noch kein Rad gefahren aber da waren immer viel unterwegs. Also mir ist wurscht ich komm da auch hin


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2014)

Wann wäre denn tourstart angedacht? Nach nbg hätt ich ne std anfahrt, das muss ich ja planen


----------



## caye (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts jetzt aus, dreht ihr ne Runde?


----------



## trackspeed80 (28. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Jungs

ich bin für heute leider raus. Eventuell  geht Morgen bei mir was.

ich würde dann Meldung machen.

Wenn Ihr fahrt, viel Spaß
Gruß Andreas


----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Mist nach dem Frühstück auf der Couch eingeschlafen...... Damit wars das für heute wohl


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2014)

Nur lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

So fahr morgen früh zum zum fahrradladen da ich mir noch paar Weihnachtsgeschenke machen will und könnte danach ne Runde biken kommen von Roth zurück also gern auch Steinbrüchen oder Tiergarten oder egal was... 

Kenn mich da leider nur nirgends aus


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2014)

Des sagst heut. Na dann bis nächstes Jahr mit neuer Trailmaschine.


----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Nee nee rad ist ja neu. Nur Zubehör wird gekauft sonst tötet mich meine First lady.


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahr morgen evtl ne runde am steinbrüchlein. Jemand bock?


----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Gerne wann???


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

12? 13?


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

12:00 passt super direkt auf dem Parkplatz a73


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Moin lass uns doch lieber 13:00 Uhr machen bin grad erst hoch und muss in nbg noch was erledigen.


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

Ne das wird dann zu spät. Dann halt ein ander mal  
Ich fahr dann um 11 dort mit ner anderen "gruppe".


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich schau mal ... 11:00 geht vielleicht bei mir auch dann mach ich das andere später. Ist Treffpunkt immer parkplatz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

"Am Steinbrüchlein 20" kannst anfahren.


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Ok ich eile


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Also ich Schaffs nicht


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

Heißt?


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Bin wegen dem Wetter jetzt noch im bikeladen also 11:00 wird nix


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2014)

Gut, dann fahr ich wieder heim


----------



## JensRunge (29. Dezember 2014)

Sooo nochmal ganz viel sry aber ich bin schon cht spät in Roth gewesen wegen dem Wetter. Dann sind meine Knieschoner nicht auffindbar gewesen. Hab im anderen trittst gelesen das die dich auch hängen gelassen haben. Schade Wetter war ja perfekt . Naja jetzt wieder ein Versuch morgen hab ich nichts geplant und würde gerne irgendjemanden hinterherfahren.


----------



## Lusio (2. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag mit Tourenski mit zum Ochsenkopf zu kommen?
Wie es derzeit aussieht soll das Wetter am Sonntag einigermaßen passen.


----------



## trackspeed80 (2. Januar 2015)

Servus Lusio, sorry fahre keine Ski


viel Spaß Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder ne knackige Enduro-Tour gemacht!


----------



## Lusio (3. Februar 2015)

*derwaaal *
wo warst du? Ich war Gestern Abend um 10:00 Uhr mit Ski  auf dem Ochsenkopf


----------



## trackspeed80 (4. Februar 2015)

Ihr Glücklichen und ich suche im hohen Norden Höhenmeter


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2015)

Am Montag war ich fleißig arbeiten und danach Klettern. Die Fotos sind von der WestSeite vom "Rüsselberg" also unterhalb vom Burgstall, aber Breitengradmäßig hinter Weißenohe


----------



## Lusio (22. Februar 2015)

War Heute Top zum Biken


 Heute bei Oberrüsselbach


----------



## OliRay (19. März 2015)

Hab heute die Trails bei Kalchreuth gerockt! Absolut genial bis auf ein paar "Feuchtgebiete" im Auslauf bei den "tricky" Sachen

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caye (19. März 2015)

Cool, habt ihr die Saison schon eröffnet?  
Wäre nächstes Wochenende auch wieder bei ner Runde dabei


----------



## derwaaal (19. März 2015)

Hey Oli, da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst.  Ich hab auf m Heimweg von Tloh n Schlenker über Kalchi gemacht. Martin, die hatte nie aufgehört  meinst Du das kommende We 20.-22.? Dann mach mer gleich was aus, Samstag wäre mir lieber, da am Sonntag wieder der DAV in Nürnberg tourt. Deal?


----------



## rebirth (19. März 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen erster beitrag...


----------



## caye (20. März 2015)

Samstag passt! Würde mir gerne mal die Trails am Tiergarten anschauen, falls man da noch fahren darf! Da war ich noch nie und hab nur Gutes gehört


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2015)

Danke Stevie, das hatte ich vergessen, auch das ja Samstag wieder Hölle los sein könnte daher verstärkte Kontrollen allerdings soll es ja regnen .... 
Maddin, TG is noch offen.  Da ich aber am Sonntag schon mit dem DAV dort rumturne, würde ich gerne am Samstag woanders fahren. Komm doch einfach am Sonntag vorbei? 12°°. 
Oder geht es bei Dir am Sonntag nicht?


----------



## OliRay (20. März 2015)

Falls jemand Sonntag am Start ist und es nicht regnet würd ich gerne wieder KalchRIDE unter die Stollen nehmen. Hatte bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt nach gut der Hälfte meiner sonstigen Trails aufgegeben, lol. Scheiß Schule!!! War n halbes Jahr nicht fahren

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (19. April 2015)

Hallo Gemeind,
hab Heute mal die Trails bei Hetzles unter die Stollen genommen. Sind alle top zu fahren sehr trocken lediglich ein Baum lag quer aber an einer unkritischen Stelle. Ich hab vier Trails beim Burgstall getestet, alle sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## hast (4. Mai 2015)

Hi, ich wollte mal Fragen wer von euch direkt aus Eckental kommt und ob es schon MTB-Gruppen gibt die sich regelmäßig in Eckental treffen. Ich versuche gerade das Angebot für MTBker in Eckental zu verbessern (z.B. Pumptrack). Es fehlen mir nur MTBker in Eckental die hinter mir stehen, dass ich den Gemeinderat davon überzeugen kann.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. Mai 2015)

pumptrack wird sich wohl relativ zeitnah was in ER tun (nähe Exerzierplatz), siehe IG MTB Erlangen. also nur zur info, falls sich ein eckentaler nach ER verirrt...


----------



## hast (4. Mai 2015)

ja genau der Pumptrack in Erlangen soll im Herbst erneuert werden. Die IG unterstützt mich auch dabei und gibt mir Ratschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei, erst recht nach dem ich das Biken im Tennenloher Forst vergessen kann und bisher kaum andere nette Trails gefunden habe. Immer abhängig von den Ereignisen in und um die Schule. An sich sind mir keine aktiven MTB Gruppen in Eckental bekannt. Die hier http://www.aweaxum.de/ haben mal was gemacht sind aber meines Kenntnissstandes nicht mehr aktiv. Ich komm auch aus Eckental und hab schon von ein paar nicht ganz legalen Trails gehört, aber bisher keine gefunden. An und für sich hätte es bei dem Umbau des Gemeindegrundstücks am Gleis 3 die Gelegenheit gegeben, die wurde aber nicht wahr genommen. Ich könnte evtl. noch ein paar Leute fragen. ob die sich auch engagieren würden, aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

MfG

Felix


----------



## hast (18. Mai 2015)

ich habe am Donnerstag ein Gespräch mit der Gemeinde über dieses Thema  mal schauen was raus kommt. Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass wir den MTB-Treff wieder aufleben lassen sollten! In Eckental gibt es schon den einen oder anderen netten Trail der nicht verboten ist


----------



## derwaaal (18. Mai 2015)

Für den Anfang: Wanderwege 1-5 (roter Grund, weiße Zahl, links und rechts n weißer Punkt) kann man als S0-Trails oder Verbindungs-Trails fahren, z.B. 1 & 2 Richtung Erlangen raus.
Rüsselbach, Weißenohe sind legal meines Wissens nach 
Richtung Heroldsberg gibt es auch was, es biegen ein paar Wanderwege vom Schotter ab
und viiiel mehr
Ansonsten nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Nicht erwischen lassen ist gut... nächstes mal wird das für mich teuer. Mich haben sie dieses Jahr schon einmal im Tennenloher Forst erwischt. Zum Glück nur mit ner Verwarnung davon gekommen. Aber seitdem such ich nach S1-3 trails. Hab aber kaum was gefunden.


----------



## OliRay (18. Mai 2015)

Wie stellt man sich das vor, diese Kontrollen. Woher wissen die das die mich schon mal verwarnt haben? Wie stoppen die jemanden über haupt? Ich fahr ziemlich regelmäßig in kalchreuth und hab keine Lust auf so was. Drum will ich nicht unvorbereitet da hinein rauschen

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Edit: Doppelpost, Inhalt entfernt.


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Da steht dann ein Mann im grün/blau am Weg und nimmt deine Personalien auf und verwart dich mündlich. Es sei denn er erinnert sich noch an dich, dann wird es teuer. Ansonsten kommt dann ca. 4 Wochen später ein Brief vom Landratsamt und in dem wirst du aufgeklärt, dass du was sehr böses gemacht hast. Etwas spätrr kommt dann ein anhörungsbogen, den du mit deinen Personalien ausfüllen und zurück schicken musst. Dann prüft das Landratsamt, ob du schon einmal was gemacht hast und sendet dir danach eine Verwarnung/Bußgeldbescheid.

Informier dich am besen mal auf der DIMB Erlangen Seite darüber, ob du im NSG unterwegs bist. Das NSG Tennenloher Forst geht so weit ich weiß bis an die Straße die am Kalchreuther Sportheim vorbei geht.


----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2015)

@theo500 was kostet die erste Verwarnung?


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Nichts. Das war für die jetzt nicht viel mehr als unnötige Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2015)

...demnach kostet:
- beim ersten mal ertappt werden beim radeln abseits der erlaubten Wege im ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz = nix
- beim ersten mal ertappt werden beim radeln rund um das Pferdegehege (Verstoß gegen das Verkehrszeichen-Nr. 254) ~ 30 €

...falls einer weiß:
- beim ersten mal ertappt werden beim radeln abseits der erlaubten Wege im ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz *und NSG* = ? €


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Das ist NSG. Desshalb auch der Aufwand. Zudem kommt die Ausrede, dass da immernoch Munitionsreste im Boden sind. Das gilt für alle Singletrails dort. Außer du fährst gerne Waldautobahn. Und wenn du das 2. mal erwischt wirst zählt das dann als Vorsatz und daher nochmal ein paar Hundert mehr.


----------



## OliRay (18. Mai 2015)

OK, danke, da steht also je man rum und stoppt mich. Was wäre wenn ich einfach nicht anhalte?
Oder ich hätte Argumente die ihn ü erzeugen meine Personalien nicht aufzunehmen? Oder ich geb falsche Personalien an und behaupte beim nächsten mal das war ich nicht. Wäre das sinnvoll? 
Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das ich schon echt wütend bin, wenn ich die Zustände in der Kalchreither Gegend begutachte. Alleine die Harvesterspuren dort, da Krieg ich zu viel.und die machen den Mund auf. 
War letztes We kurz vor Pottenstein unterwegs, da wurde ich es noch einsehen. Die Verwüstung hält sich in Grenzen und die LaubwaldAufforstung ist sichtbar.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2015)

...das Thema wurde bereits hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/
und hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/
durch gekaut...

@OliRay 
kurze Antwort auf deine Fragen:
der Polizist / Staats Förster und dessen Beauftragte haben polizeiliche Rechte (letztere nur im Wald)
und dürfen Personalien feststellen, wenn es sein muss jemanden auch "einsacken" und zur Wache schaffen...
...die Angabe falscher Personalien sollte zweifelsfrei rüber kommen
und flüchten (nicht anhalten) kann als Wiederstand gewertet werden.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Mai 2015)

ich fände es hilfreich, wenn jede bekannt gewordene Kontrollaktion hier (in einem eigenen thread, z.b. diesem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tennenloher-forst.752129/ ) vermerkt würde. blitzerwarnungen im Radio sind ja offensichtlich auch erlaubt. am besten, greenbull erstellt immer einen lmb-termin, wenn er losfährt ;-)


----------



## theo500 (18. Mai 2015)

Das Problem ist bis du das geposted hast ist der lange schon wieder wo anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (18. Mai 2015)

Technische Trails in Eckental kenne ich keine, obwohl ich glaube mich hier gut auszukennen. In der Umgebung gibt es allerdings einige Trails die auch gut S2 Niveau erreichen. Enige Beispiele:
- Albrandweg (insgesammt empfehlenswert) am alten Rothenberg
- höhenzug bei Gräfenberg hier findet man auch einiges
- Hetzleser Berg ganz im Westen Richtung Effeltrich hinter dem NSG
da es sich oft um Wanderwege handelt bitte auf Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen damit es nicht auch Probleme gibt.
Wer etwas Zeit mitbringt kann auch weiter in die Fränkische reinfahren da lohnt eine Erkundungtour immer.


----------



## OliRay (18. Mai 2015)

(Schluck) die haben dann polizeiliche Rechte!!!! Da könnte ein unterbelichteter, schießwütiger Neonazi mit Waffenschein vor mir stehen dem polizeiliche Rechte zugesprochen werden, der mich letztendlich vom rad ziehen darf??? Das mus ein Witz sein. Da hilft nur eins, ich werd Polizist, lol!!!

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (18. Mai 2015)

*OliRay *

Verlagere deine aktivitäten von KSB doch Richtung Hetzles das ist auch nicht viel weiter, da stehen keine grünen Männchen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Mai 2015)

theo500 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist bis du das geposted hast ist der lange schon wieder wo anders.


richtig, mich würde auch mehr eine Kontrollen-Statistik interessieren als die augenblickliche Warnung im sinne einer blitzerwarnung.


----------



## OliRay (19. Mai 2015)

Ja, auch Richtung Hetzles hab ich schöne Runden zu fahren. Es ist halt nur schade, weil die Kalchitrails sind schon legendär find ich. Aber mal sehen wie lange die Schutz Männer die Kontrollen aufrecht erhalten können.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

jetzt mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema  Wer kommt aus Eckental oder nähere Umgebung und hätte auf einen MTB-Treff in Eckental Lust?


----------



## theo500 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich immer noch 

Bei Hetzles muss man halt arg aufpassen, dass man net ins NSG kommt.

Kann evtl. Mal jmnd ein paar trails auflisten?


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

dann schlage ich vor, dass wir gleich damit anfangen! Wie schaut  es am Freitag so ab 17 oder 18 Uhr aus


----------



## theo500 (19. Mai 2015)

Sollte ich Zeit haben. Muss ich allerdings noch schauen welches Rad ich nehm. Nur kurz noch hinten dran: Hat jmnd von euch morgen lust mir nach NBG zu fahren zum Ride Of Silence? Ich würde um 17:00 in Eschenau los fahren. Das Event beginnt um 18:30 am Opernhaus.


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

also ich fahre immer mi 140 mm Federweg. Weniger reicht auch aber es macht einfach mehr spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mein gutes S-Works Enduro(150mm) von Specialized. Da ist immoment aber der Dämpfer in der Wartung. Dann hab ich noch mein "altes" mit "nur" 100 mm. Zudem hat das wesentlich weniger Bremsleistung.


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

reich aus  wir wollen ja kein Downhillrennen gewinnen . Ist 18 Uhr am Sportheim in Eckenhaid ok?


----------



## theo500 (19. Mai 2015)

Wäre ok. Das ist am Sportplatz oder?


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

genau und wenn noch mehr Lust haben, die dürfen auch kommen


----------



## OliRay (19. Mai 2015)

Wie wird die Runde aussehen? Mach mir nur Sorgen um meine Fitness, die momentan etwas gelitten hat. Ansonsten würde ich echt gerne dabei sein, vielleicht klappt es auch mal bei mir, lol.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hast (19. Mai 2015)

ich wollte von Eckenhaid nach Tauchersreuth dann über den Tuchersteig nach Bullach. Mach dir um die Fitness keine Sorgen ich bin seit 3 Jahren dauernd verletzt und habe deswegen auch eine Scheiß Kondition


----------



## derwaaal (19. Mai 2015)

Iih Tucher!


----------



## OliRay (19. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Iih Tucher!



Lol, Tucher

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist aber eine sehr kurze Runde, da könnten wir noch nen Abstecher in den Reichswald bei Heroldsberg machen, das ist erlaubt.
Wenn ich mit meinem Garten fertig werde schaue ich vorbei.
Schaut Euch mal die Seite an http://gk-koegler.jimdo.com/ macht ein Freund von mir. Bei denen bin ich auch schon mitgefahren. Die fahren jede Woche und immer mit 5-20 Leuten wie ihr auf den Bildern seht.
Ach ja das mit der Skitour am Ochsenkopf bin ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (20. Mai 2015)

für die Runde braucht man je nachdem wie schnell man fährt 1-1/2h und weil wir erst um 18 Uhr starten wird der Schwenker nach Heroldsberg zu lange dauern. Wenn die Tour doch zu kurz sein sollte kann man immer noch schnell nach Illhof hoch fahren. Aber wir werden hoffentlich noch öfters zusammen fahren  da können wir dann alles nacheinander ausprobieren


----------



## derwaaal (20. Mai 2015)

man kann auch hinten über Benzendorf zum Flugplatz hochkurbeln - runter geht's ja schnell


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2015)

Ist doch kein Problem, es ist doch bis 20:30 hell oder wollt ihr gleich noch in die Kneipe


----------



## theo500 (20. Mai 2015)

Und zur not gibt es gescheite Lampen...


----------



## derwaaal (20. Mai 2015)

18°° beim Mohles!


----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2015)

Also, steht jetzt 18°° am Sportheim?
Muss ich mir jetzt Radsachen mitnehmen, oder gehen wir gleich in die Wirtschaft wie von @Lusio vorgeschlagen?
Ich würd dann nach der Arbeit mit dem HT mit auf 30mm getravelter Gabel kommen  (gut deutsch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich geh auf alle fälle fahren. Was die anderen machen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## hast (21. Mai 2015)

also ich gehe morgen auch biken und fahre die heimischen Trails ab. Eckenhaider Wald, Tuchersteig .... . Ich werden um 18 Uhr am Sportheim warten


----------



## Lusio (21. Mai 2015)

Ich komme auch um 18:00 zum Sportheim


----------



## hast (27. Mai 2015)

so ich schlage für das nächste Treffen den Albrandweg von Lillinghof nach Großbellhofen vor. Wir fahren gemütlich über Schotterwege nach Lillinghof und stoßen dann auf den Albrandweg. Überwiegend ist der Albrandweg S0-S1. Die Tour wird ca. 2 1/2 h dauern und hat ca. 500 hm. Der Start ist um 18 Uhr am Marktplatz in Eschenau. Einwände oder Verbesserungen an der Tour sind immer erwünscht  Sonst gibt es am Wochenende noch genauere Informationen


----------



## hast (31. Mai 2015)

also ich bin die Tour am Freitag noch einmal abgefahren und habe ca 2 1/2 h benötigt. Wer ist den morgen überhaupt dabei, weil viele momentan im Urlaub sind? Wenn keiner da ist verschieben wir es auf nächste Woche, wenn die Ferien vorüber sind


----------



## Lusio (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo hast,
ich würde kommen. Ich kenne den Weg der ist sehr schön mit vieleicht einer kleine schiebepassage den alten Rothenberg hoch. Muss aber ein bisschen langsam tun, war Heute bei mir etwas Anstrengend.


----------



## hast (31. Mai 2015)

ich bin nicht unglücklich wenn wir es auf Donnerstag oder nächsten Montag verschieben, weil ich am Wochenende ein bisschen übertrieben habe und wieder Probleme mit meinem Knie habe :-(


----------



## Florian (31. Mai 2015)

Sportheim in Eschenau? Montag Abend?
Das könnte ich auch schaffen!
Vorausgesetzt die Tour ist so, dass ich es bei Helligkeit noch heim nach Vogelhof schaffen kann.


----------



## hast (1. Juni 2015)

ich muss leider absagen :-( mein Knie hat sich noch nicht verbessert und ich will nichts riskieren. Ich hoffe nächste Woche bin ich wieder voll dabei


----------



## Lusio (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn wer mitfährt bin ich dabei. Ich kenne die forgeschlagene Strecke.
*Florian *

wirtreffen uns nicht am Sporthein sondern auf dem Rathausplatz in Eckental Eschenau am Montag 18:00 Uhr. Wenn es knapp wird kannst du in Bullach nach Neunhof abbiegen, da bist du über den Radweg schnell zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (1. Juni 2015)

Können wir das bitte kurzfristig nach Luftfeuchtigkeit entscheiden?


----------



## derwaaal (1. Juni 2015)

Also, ich bin heute Abend auch in Eckental.
Allerdings habe ich um 18°° einen Zahnarzttermin, und außerdem bin ich wieder technisch unterausgerüstet.
Daher müsst Ihr wohl auf die Bremse verzichten.


----------



## Florian (1. Juni 2015)

Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist zu hoch - außerdem hat der Familienrat gerade kurzfristig einen Ausflug beschlossen.

Wird leider nichts heute!


----------



## hast (1. Juni 2015)

wir machen die vorgeschlagene Tour einfach nächsten Montag


----------



## Lusio (1. Juni 2015)

OK da sich sonst niemand gemeldet hat komme ich auch nicht.
Nächsten Montag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## hast (7. Juni 2015)

So morgen wird die Tour von letzter Woche nachgeholt. Wir starten um 18 Uhr am Marktplatz in Eschenau


----------



## theo500 (7. Juni 2015)

Wäre dabei


----------



## hast (8. Juni 2015)

super, mal schauen was das Wetter macht  im Notfall müssen wir die Runde abändern aber gefahren wird


----------



## theo500 (8. Juni 2015)

Nur ein dreckiger Fahrer ist ein glücklicher Fahrer... ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (14. Juni 2015)

Ist  morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## hast (14. Juni 2015)

Ja klar wieder um 18 Uhr am Marktplatz. Ich schlage vor wir fahren morgen eine sehr schöne Variation vom Albrandweg.


----------



## hast (20. Juni 2015)

für alle interessierten  Montag um 18 Uhr am Rathausplatz. Die Tour wird wieder ca. 2-2 1/2 h dauern.


----------



## hast (22. Juni 2015)

kommt heute überhaupt jemand?


----------



## theo500 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bleib lieber Zuhause. Ich hab keine Lust auf ne richtige Erkältung.


----------



## hast (22. Juni 2015)

wenn sonst keiner kommt komme ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (28. Juni 2015)

morgen wieder 18 Uhr am Rathausplatz!


----------



## theo500 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich bin leider Raus. Da ich mich immer noch mit meiner Erkältung rumärger.


----------



## hast (28. Juni 2015)

Bewegung fördert den Heilungsprozess


----------



## hast (29. Juni 2015)

also wer kommt heute? Das Wetter ist super also beste Voraussetzungen


----------



## hast (2. Juli 2015)

den kommenden Montag kann ich leider nicht mit euch fahren, weil ich am Montag in Amberg Prüfungen habe :-(


----------



## Lusio (2. Juli 2015)

Ich bin wieder im Lande, wenn Jemand mit kommt bin ich dabei. Ich würde mir auch eine Runde einfallen lassen.


----------



## Lusio (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo, wer kommt Morgen?
Ich werde um 18:00 Uhr am Rathausplatz warten.
Tourenvorschlag: Golfplatz, Hetzleser Berg, Burgstall-Trail, über Neunkirchen zurück. Länge ca. 30 km


----------



## hast (5. Juli 2015)

oh man da würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren :-( scheiß Prüfungen und nächste Woche schaut es bei mir auch schlecht aus


----------



## theo500 (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bin Da


----------



## Lusio (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo, waren Heute kurz nach acht wieder da auf ein Eis in der Eisdiele. 
Nächste Tour am Montag den 13.7. um 18:00 Uhr führt von Eschenau über Benzendorf Oberrüselbach zur Lillachquelle und über den Schäferhüttentrail wieder zurück.
Ich freu mich auf Euer kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## OliRay (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 
habe heute auf den Trails um Kalchreuth eine Bikebrille gefunden. Falls jemand sie vermisst bitte PM mit Beschreibung natürlich.
Gruß Oli


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juli 2015)

Morgen 9:00 Hetzles, Bergweg.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. Juli 2015)

wer am hetzles auf der einfahrt in den hohlweg einen sesamriegel verloren hat, braucht den weder zu beschreiben noch sich zu melden -- ich habe ihn an ort und stelle verzehrt ;-)
wer dagegen eine trinkflasche vermisst oder braucht, wird ebenfalls am hetzles in der ammonitenabfahrt richtung westen fündig...


----------



## theo500 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich heute Abend noch zeit habe. Die Familie macht gerade Pläne für heute nachmittag.


----------



## hast (13. Juli 2015)

meine Prüfungen sind dieses Jahr immer so spät :-( deswegen kann ich heute leider wieder nicht kommen. Aber am Freitag bin ich wieder in Eckental! Hat da jemand Lust und Zeit was zu machen


----------



## theo500 (13. Juli 2015)

Warum nicht. Ich sollte da zeit haben.


----------



## Lusio (15. Juli 2015)

War am Montag leider alleine unterwegs, Die Tour war trotzdem net, können wir mal wiederholen.
Nächsten Montag wird´s bei mir nichts bin nicht da. Freitag sieht´s auch schlecht aus., evtl am 27. ist aber noch unsicher.


----------



## hast (17. Juli 2015)

so wie schauts aus heute? Ich denke, dass ich erst später fahre wenn es nicht mehr so heiß ist z.B. 19 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich da


----------



## hast (17. Juli 2015)

Ok treffen wir uns um 19 Uhr am Kreisverkehr in herpersdorf?


----------



## theo500 (17. Juli 2015)

können wir machen.


----------



## theo500 (20. Juli 2015)

Ist heute jmnd da?


----------



## hast (20. Juli 2015)

nein leider nicht weil ich heute wieder in Amberg bin wegen den Prüfungen :-(


----------



## hast (23. Juli 2015)

wer hat Lust morgen Abend eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (27. Juli 2015)

Fährt Heute Jemand mit?


----------



## Lusio (27. Juli 2015)

Leider war keiner da, hab die Reichswaldtour Richtung Rückersdorf halt aleine gemacht


----------



## hast (28. Juli 2015)

sorry ich hatte gestern noch meine letzte Prüfung aber am Freitag habe ich Zeit und mache eine kleine Tour. Nach meinen Urlaub ab den 16.08 bin ich wieder voll da und habe wieder viel Zeit.


----------



## theo500 (28. Juli 2015)

Freitag würde ich gerne, aber da will ich um 6 Uhr in Nürnberg zur CM sein.


----------



## Lusio (28. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch erst ab den 16.8. wieder da, werde zwischenzeitlich über die Alpen radeln.


----------



## hast (29. Juli 2015)

hmm vor 16:30 werde ich es kauf schaffen, weil ich noch unterwegs bin :-(


----------



## hast (24. August 2015)

so ich melde mich vom Urlaub zurück  wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## theo500 (24. August 2015)

Bin noch in Schweden und erst im September wieder können. Danach bin ich für jegliches Mountainbiken zu habem.


----------



## Lusio (24. August 2015)

Bin auch wieder da habe aber in nächster Zeit einige Termine


----------



## hast (25. August 2015)

wollen wir morgen um 18 Uhr eine Runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (25. August 2015)

Bin am arbeiten kann deshalb erst ab ca. 5 Uhr sagen ob ich rechtzeitig fertig bin.


----------



## Lusio (26. August 2015)

Hallo geht noch was?


----------



## hast (26. August 2015)

klar wenn du mich abholst  am Ortsende von Eckenhaid (Richtung Herpersdorf)


----------



## Lusio (26. August 2015)

Ok ich mach mich fertig und komme


----------



## hast (26. August 2015)

machen wir 18 Uhr am Ortsschild


----------



## Keepiru (28. August 2015)

Huhu!
Geht ihr am Samstag (also morgen  ) zufällig ne längere Tour fahren?
Wir kennen die Ecke dort noch gar nicht und sind Trailsüchtig-neugierig. 

Grüße
Keepiru


----------



## hast (28. August 2015)

ich habe am Wochenende leider keine Zeit :-( ich kann dir nur den Montag anbieten


----------



## hast (1. September 2015)

Wie schaut es morgen um 18 Uhr aus? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Lusio (2. September 2015)

Ich werde es vermutlich nicht rechtzeitig Schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (2. September 2015)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## theo500 (2. September 2015)

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt gewesen??


----------



## derwaaal (3. September 2015)




----------



## hast (3. September 2015)

sorry ich habe es dann nicht mehr gelesen, weil ich in der Arbeit war :-(


----------



## Lusio (8. September 2015)

Hat jemand Morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde ich könnte ab 17:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt wäre Rathausplatz Eschenau


----------



## hast (8. September 2015)

sorry ich muss leider diese Woche den ganzen Tag arbeiten. Nächste Woche habe ich wieder viel Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theo500 (9. September 2015)

Ich war eben leider schon. Und bin jetzt erstmal geschafft.


----------



## wj500 (9. September 2015)

Ist jemand aus der Ecke Lauf?
Eckental ist von mir aus schon ne Ecke weg.
Oder fahrt Ihr alle mit dem Auto hin?
Bin grad von Ottensoos über den großen Hans Görgel via Altensittenbach 
wieder zurück.
Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## hast (20. September 2015)

wer hat Lust morgen um 17 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## hast (26. September 2015)

Ich lade euch alle zur Gemeinderatsitzung (im Rathaus Eckental) am 29 September um 19:00 ein. In dieser Sitzung wird über den Bau eines Pumptracks in Eckental diskutiert und vllt auch abgestimmt. Es ist wichtig, dass möglichst viele Fahrradfahrer anwesend sind.
Weiter Information gibt es unter:
http://www.eckental-mfr.de/kalender/de/markt/-/474_681/calendar_show_details


----------



## theo500 (26. September 2015)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Lusio (2. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand lust Morgen 13:30 mit Richtung Gräfenberg zu fahren? Ich will Spitzkehren üben


----------



## trackspeed80 (2. Oktober 2015)

War heute schon. Morgen Mittag gehts nach Osternohe zum spielen

Grüße das nächste mal schau ich das ich Zeit hab


----------



## hast (2. Oktober 2015)

wir fahren morgen um 11 Uhr nach Oberhof erst zum langlaufen und anschließend zum Bikepark fahren. Kannst mitgehen wenn du willst!


----------



## theo500 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich war Samstag auch in Osternohe... vllt. haben wir uns gesehen.


----------



## GnutSiel (5. Oktober 2015)

hast schrieb:


> Ich lade euch alle zur Gemeinderatsitzung (im Rathaus Eckental) am 29 September um 19:00 ein. In dieser Sitzung wird über den Bau eines Pumptracks in Eckental diskutiert und vllt auch abgestimmt. Es ist wichtig, dass möglichst viele Fahrradfahrer anwesend sind.
> Weiter Information gibt es unter:
> http://www.eckental-mfr.de/kalender/de/markt/-/474_681/calendar_show_details


Hallo, 

leider viel zu spät gesehen. Geht das nun weiter? 

VG Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (5. Oktober 2015)

job also der Gemeinderat hat zugestimmt und wenn uns die Finanzplanung nicht noch die Mittel streicht könnte nächstes Jahr der Pumptrack gebaut werden. Kommst du aus Eckental oder Umgebung? Es wird auch ein Planungstreffen für alle interessierten Biker geben


----------



## trackspeed80 (6. Oktober 2015)

theo500 schrieb:


> Ich war Samstag auch in Osternohe... vllt. haben wir uns gesehen.


Servus Theo

Kann sein, habe ein Bergamont (Schwarz, etwas gelb, blau), Du?


----------



## GnutSiel (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Hast,

danke für die Info. Wir kommen aus Igensdorf, daher würde uns das auch interessieren.

VG Richard


----------



## theo500 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich war mit einem schwarz roten 2007er Specialized Enduro unterwegs.


----------



## trackspeed80 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ah ok, ich schreibe hier wenns wieder hingeht. Bis denne


----------



## theo500 (8. Oktober 2015)

Eher nächstes Jahr. Ich glaub nicht, dass dieses Jahr das Wetter nochmal so gut sein wird.


----------



## Lusio (9. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf eine Ausfahrt? 
Ich habe Zeit für eine längere Runde z.B. in die fränkische evtl. auch mit Mittagessen.


----------



## Lusio (20. Oktober 2015)

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter gut werden, hat jemand Lust auf eine Ausfahrt?
Ab 13:00 Uhr entweder in den Tennenloher Forst oder in die Fränkische oder ?
Da Zeitumstellung bei längerer Tour Lampe mitnehmen


----------



## theo500 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich wär bei einer Tour durch die Fränkische dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (23. Oktober 2015)

Gut 13:30 beim Mehlinger in Forth


----------



## Lusio (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo theo500
zwei Varianten entweder Fuchsweg bei Stierberg oder Teufelstischtrails, Regensberg, Albrandweg


----------



## Lusio (27. Oktober 2015)

Es wird Winter wir sollten mal unsere Radbeleuchtung ausprobieren.
Wer hat Lust am Freitag 30.10. zu einer abendlicher Tour ab 17:00 Uhr bis spätestens 20:00 Uhr durch den Günthersbühler Forst auf Wald- und Wanderwegen.
Start in Eschenau am Rathausplatz Zustieg unterwegs möglich über Tauchersreuth Günthersbühl in den Wald Rückweg über Heroldsberg.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2015)

Seid ihr letzten Sonntag gefahren?


----------



## Lusio (27. Oktober 2015)

Klar, die Teifelstisch Variante, war gut


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2015)

teuflisch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (29. Oktober 2015)

Was ist los, hat Morgen abend niemand Lust?
Das Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## Lusio (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde um 17:00 in Eschenau am Rathausplatz sein.


----------



## Lusio (30. Oktober 2015)

Scheei wors heid Amd leider is kana kumma.


----------



## theo500 (7. November 2015)

Ich bin heute nochmal in Osternohe. Wird schön dreckig.


----------



## trackspeed80 (9. November 2015)

Servus Theo

Und Bilder? :-D


----------



## theo500 (17. November 2015)

Gibt es keine  Ich wollte nicht den Rucksack komplett waschen. Das waren aber gefühlt 3-4 KG Lehm...


----------



## Mithras (17. November 2015)

Klaust du Trail ? oO .. pass auf, dass du keine Samen oder sonstwas versehentlich wo anders einschleppst ^^


----------



## theo500 (17. November 2015)

Immer doch. In dem aufegschlagenen Jackenärmel ist bestimmt noch was drin...

Nachdem alles gewaschen wurde, sollte das relativ sauber sein.


----------



## Lusio (18. November 2015)

Hat jemand lust mitzugehen?
http://www.fernwehfestival.com/programm/samstag/flow


----------



## OliRay (22. November 2015)

Mist, verpasst, wäre cool gewesen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (27. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand Lust Heute den Weihnachtsspeck zu bekämpfen? Ich will um 13:00 Uhr fahren ca. 2-3 Std Richtung Gräfenberg.
Trefpunkt Rathausplatz Eckental. Ein bischen später wäre auch möglich.


----------



## Lusio (5. Januar 2016)

So habe Heute die Tourenski ausgepackt und eine Ochsenkopf Überschreitung gemacht. 
Die verhältnisse waren gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## OliRay (3. April 2016)

Hab letzte Woche in KalchRIDE nen netten Herrn mit nem Specialized Fatbike getroffen. Auch hier im Forum vertreten?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lusio (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Biker, hat am Sonntag jemand lust auf ne Rennradrunde?
Ich will gengen 10:00 Uhr starten und bis in den Nachmittag fahren Richtung fränkische tempo ehr gemäsigt da noch keine Kondi
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen bitte melden.


----------



## hast (23. Mai 2016)

ich habe leider kein Rennrad. Aber wir können nächste Woche mal Mtbken gehen.


----------



## Lusio (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo gerne,
ich könnte Do Nachmittag.


----------



## hast (25. Mai 2016)

Hi, diesen Donnerstag bin ich auf der Landesgartenschau und probiere den neuen Pumptrack aus. Nächste Woche geht bei mir!


----------



## Lusio (25. Mai 2016)

Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Florian (26. Mai 2016)

Wo ist  eine Landesgartenschau mit einem neuen Pumptrack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hast (28. Mai 2016)

Oh sonntag ist schlecht bei mir. Außerdem soll es regnen. Ich wollte heute eine kleine Runde drehen. Wir können auch nächste Woche gehen. Die landesgartenschau ist in Bayreuth. Ich musste nur feststellen, dass man keine Fahrräder mit auf das Gelände nehmen darf. Es werden nur am Samstag Fahrräder verliehen


----------



## Lusio (28. Mai 2016)

Ich war Heute den ganzen Tag im Garten beschäftigt.
Ich schau Morgen mal wie es wird wenn das Wetter passt werde ich am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Lusio (29. Mai 2016)

Hab Heute Mittag das schöne Wetter genuzt und eine schöne Runde gedreht.
Ich bin von Eschenau nach Gräfenberg gefahren und weiter nach Sollenberg. Von da gings zur Lillachquelle den Weg oberhalb der Lillach auf dem Weg hat ein Vollpfosten alle 100 Meter einen Dicken Ast oder Baum über den Weg gelegt, das ist für Fußgänger richtig gefährlich, am Beginn des Wegs nach unten hat er sechs Arm dicke Äste aufgehäuft. Weiter ging es auf dem Frankenweg Richtung Oberrüsselbach und auf dem Albrandweg zum Burgstall von hier runter und wieder zurück. Die Wurzeln und Steine waren recht Rutschig, so dass die Tour recht anspruchsvoll war.


----------



## Flow3200 (17. Juni 2016)

Servus Leute,
auf den ersten Seiten des Threads steht das sich regelmäßig getroffen wird. Auf den letzten Seiten macht es für mich den Eindruck, als ob es "nur noch" lose Treffen gibt. Wie auch immer ich hätte Bock mit euch mal eine Runde zu drehen 
Grüße Flo


----------



## Lu2007 (18. Juni 2016)

Hi,
Ich verfolge die Gruppe auch, bin aber noch nicht mitgefahren.
Wie schaut's aus, morgen wird Bike-Wetter. Wollen wir morgen eine Tour fahren? Ich könnte so ab 10 Uhr. Bin aus Heroldsberg.
Würde mich freuen, wenn was geht ... ähh ... fährt.  
Grüße Isa


----------



## rebirth (18. Juni 2016)

wo hast du das mit bike wetter her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow3200 (18. Juni 2016)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht oder wenn nur ganz kurzfristig Isa. Aber bei der nächsten Tour bin ich am Start. Gern auch während der Woche.


----------



## Lu2007 (18. Juni 2016)

Hey Flo.
Okay, dann klappt es sicher andermal. Werd morgen mit einer Freundin biken gehen - sicher von Erlangen aus in Richtung Fränkische. Sollte sich bei dir kurzfristig etwas ändern, dann schreib halt nochmal. 
Ansonsten finden wir sicher einen anderen Termin. Feierabendrunde after work ist auch eine gute Idee. 
Bis denne, Isa


----------



## Lusio (18. Juni 2016)

High,
wir haben letztes Jahr versucht was aufzuziehen hat aber nur bedingt geklappt und ist über den Winter eingeschlafen. Bin gerne dabei, werde Morgen aber RTF in Herzogenaurach mit dem Rennrad fahren.
Können gerne mal die weiter oben beschriebene Runde drehen.


----------



## Flow3200 (18. Juni 2016)

Wie lange hast du denn für die Tour gebraucht und was für Wege bist du gefahren?


----------



## Lusio (18. Juni 2016)

Anfahrt und Abfahrt nach Gräfenberg Radweg und breite Flurwege, danach Fost- und Wanderwege teils Wurzeltrail´s.
Es waren 30 km und ich habe 2:00 Std gebraucht, bin aber Heuer noch nicht im Tritt da ich nur wenig gefahren bin.


----------



## Flow3200 (18. Juni 2016)

Klingt gut. Dann wäre es ja auch fast für eine Feierabend Runde geeignet.


----------



## Lusio (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn es so lange Tag bleibt wie jetzt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Lu2007 (18. Juni 2016)

Na dann klappt vielleicht demnächst doch mal was. :-D


----------



## Flow3200 (19. Juni 2016)

War grad noch ganz spontan 1,5h. Ist schon ziemlich schlammig. Aber geil


----------



## Lu2007 (19. Juni 2016)

Habe auch eine mehrstündige Schlammschlacht hinter mir, aber schee wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (19. Juni 2016)

Was haltet ihr davon die beschriebene runde Gräfenberg Lillachquelle am Mittwoch ab 6:00 Uhr in Angriff zu nehmen. Treffpunkt entweder Eckental Rathausplatz oder Eschenau Kirche wir sollten kurz nach 8:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.
Der Wetter Ochs meint dass das Wetter am Mitwoch ganz gut werden soll.


----------



## Lu2007 (19. Juni 2016)

Geht auch Donnerstag? ??


----------



## Lusio (19. Juni 2016)

Im Prizip ja, aber das Wetter ist unsicherer 
http://www.wetterochs.de/


----------



## Lu2007 (19. Juni 2016)

Wenn ihr Mi fahrt, kein Problem. Ich kann nur leider nicht. Oder wir schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und schreiben einfach am Di nochmal :-D


----------



## Flow3200 (19. Juni 2016)

Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich schon im Altmühltal. Aber Donnerstag sollte gehen. Oder Mittwoch dann spontan falls es doch net im Altmühltal klappt


----------



## Lusio (19. Juni 2016)

Donnerstag sollte bei mir auch klappen und die neueste Wetterprognose sieht auch gut aus. Behalten wir den Donnerstag im Auge


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juni 2016)

Wo habt Ihr denn so viel Schlamm aufgesammelt?
Reichswald? Lindelberg? Rüsselbach?


----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2016)

zwischen Heroldsberg und Lauf und Gräfenberg hat es ausreichend davon


----------



## Lu2007 (20. Juni 2016)

Also falls es am Donnerstag klappt, hier noch meine Frage zum Treffpunkt (ich bin so selten in Eckental): Ich komm von Heroldsberg / Großgescheidt des Berg runter, komme an den Kreisverkehr, fahr die erste rechts raus und nach Eckental rein ... dann ist rechts irgendwann der Endriss. Dann hört es bei mir auf  Wo muss ich dann hin?
Sorry, Ortskenntnis und Orientierung sind nicht meine Stärken ... ihr müsst bei der Tour auch aufpassen, dass ich nicht verloren gehe. 
Danke für kurze Wegbeschreibung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow3200 (20. Juni 2016)

Ja da Richtung Gräfenberg gibt es viel Dreck. 
@Lusio Wo willst du mit deiner Tour beginnen? Von mir aus geht auch der Endres oder bei der Ampel am Kino. Ist für die Isa wahrscheinlich fürs erste Mal leichter zu finden.


----------



## Lusio (20. Juni 2016)

Endres ist zwar Privatparkplatz sollte aber kein Problem geben. Am Parkplatz bitte in die hinderste Ecke fahren vorne herscht oft Kaos.
Eine kurze Wegbeschreibung findest du von mir hier eine Seite früher vom 29.05.2016.


----------



## Flow3200 (20. Juni 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Endres ist zwar Privatparkplatz sollte aber kein Problem geben. Am Parkplatz bitte in die hinderste Ecke fahren vorne herscht oft Kaos.
> Eine kurze Wegbeschreibung findest du von mir hier eine Seite früher vom 29.05.2016.


Glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte nicht die eigentliche Tour. Sondern eine Wegbeschreibung zum Startpunkt unsere Tour bzw den besten Platz zum Treffen für unsereins


----------



## Lusio (20. Juni 2016)

Sorry aber Lu2007 hat den Weg von Heroldsberg kommenend schon gut beschrieben nur den Endres falsch geschrieben (Endriss). Oder kommst du aus einer anderen Richtung? Von Lauf kommend an der Ampel links der Endres kommt dann nach ca. 500m links.


----------



## Flow3200 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich kenn mich in Eschenau aus. Das passt shcon für mich. Dachte nur, dass du evtl eine Idee für einen besseren Treffpunkt im Kopf hast.


----------



## Lu2007 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, sorry, ich bin Buchhalterin und hatte die Steuerfachschule Endriss im Hinterkopf. ;-)
Und genau, Wegbeschreibung wollte ich zum Treffpunkt, auf der Tour radel ich euch hinterher. ;-)

Also dann jetzt verbindlich: am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr beim Endres - in der hintersten Ecke vom Parkplatz. Freu mich.
Ich komm schon mit dem Bike - ist ja lang hell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (21. Juni 2016)

Treffpunkt: besser finde ich den Rathausplatz, aber der ist wegen des Marktfestes belegt.
Für die Heroldsberger die mit dem Rad kommen, Entweder über den Radweg nach Kleingeschaidt oder besser in Heroldsberg bei der Kirche hoch zur Bücke über die B2 bei der Gasregelstation und diesen Weg folgen er führt nach Kleingeschaidt nahe BRK-Station. Durch Kleingeschaidt am Ortsrand links zum Fernseturm und die Straße runter ich würde Euch um 17:50 am Ortsschild abholen und gemeinsam zu Parkplatz fahren.


----------



## Flow3200 (22. Juni 2016)

So wie ich die Sache sehe, sind wwir eh nur zu dritt. Oder? Ich komme aus Neunhof, von daher können wir usn auch geich alle am Ortsschild treffen. Das wäre ja dann hier:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Es...5a13710bc9733cf!8m2!3d49.5664463!4d11.1960757


----------



## Lu2007 (22. Juni 2016)

Alles klar, dann morgen um 18 Uhr an dem Ortsschild, wie auf dem Bild. Danke.
Freu mich


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wo habt Ihr denn so viel Schlamm aufgesammelt?
> Lindelberg?



fahr mal hoch aufm hetzles von nk aus und dann rüber zum lindelberg und dann runter nach igensdorf- danach erkennst du dein rad, deine schuhe und deine kleidung nicht mehr


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juni 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> fahr mal hoch aufm hetzles von nk aus und dann rüber zum lindelberg und dann runter nach igensdorf- danach erkennst du dein rad, deine schuhe und deine kleidung nicht mehr


Ja, den Spaß hatte ich vor ca. 1,5 Monaten - wenn selbst der Minion zum Slick wird, ist schon einiges an Schlamm unterwegs


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juni 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: besser finde ich den Rathausplatz, aber der ist wegen des Marktfestes belegt.
> Für die Heroldsberger die mit dem Rad kommen, Entweder über den Radweg nach Kleingeschaidt oder besser in Heroldsberg bei der Kirche hoch zur Bücke über die B2 bei der Gasregelstation und diesen Weg folgen er führt nach Kleingeschaidt nahe BRK-Station. Durch Kleingeschaidt am Ortsrand links zum Fernseturm und die Straße runter ich würde Euch um 17:50 am Ortsschild abholen und gemeinsam zu Parkplatz fahren.



Juhuu, wann seid Ihr denn ca. am Bahnhof Rüsselbach, so gegen 18:15? Dann schließ ich mich an, falls der Schotter bei den Wildpferden heute einen ausreichend geringen Rollwiderstand hat.


----------



## Lusio (23. Juni 2016)

18:15 kommt hin.
Falls jemand kurzfristig mit dem Auto kommt Parken ist in den Querstraßen gut möglich.


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ja, den Spaß hatte ich vor ca. 1,5 Monaten - wenn selbst der Minion zum Slick wird, ist schon einiges an Schlamm unterwegs


Wobei da teilweise das Wort fahren nicht mehr passt ... leider mein Haustrail für die schnelle Feierabendrunde


----------



## derwaaal (23. Juni 2016)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wobei da teilweise das Wort fahren nicht mehr passt ... leider mein Haustrail für die schnelle Feierabendrunde


Gutes Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## MtB55 (23. Juni 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Gutes Fahrtechniktraining



und ein nettes Schlammbad, weich ist es nur leider "noch" kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow3200 (23. Juni 2016)

So Leute habe gerade den dritten Stau auf der Autobahn erwischt. Das wird leider nix mit mir


----------



## Lusio (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo wie sieht es nächste Woche Di, Mi oder Do aus hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde? Wenn ja lasse ich mir eine Tour einfallen.


----------



## Lu2007 (27. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist die Woche terminlich leider schwierig. :-(


----------



## Lusio (27. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist Heute auch Mi herausgefallen und Do wird schwierig da ich nächst Woche nicht da bin. 
Verschieben wir es auf KW 28 13/14 Juli.


----------



## Flow3200 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja das sollte auch bei mir passen. Da habe ich frei und kann dann nicht im Stau stehen


----------



## Lusio (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, nachdem diese Woche die Wetterprognosen ehr schlecht waren und ich mich erst noch etwas von meiner Biketour erholen wollte habe ich keine Tour angeboten.


----------



## Lusio (17. Juli 2016)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Di 19. oder Mi 20.?
Trefpunkt 18:00 Uhr Eschenau Rathausplatz. 
Tour zum Teufelstisch über Gräfenberg Teufelstischtrails und über Stöckach zurück ca. 30 km.


----------



## Flow3200 (18. Juli 2016)

Ich bin leider an beiden Tagen nicht da, aber die Tour klingt gut.


----------



## Lusio (26. Juli 2016)

Das Angebot zu einer Feirabend Tour zumTeufelstisch steht noch. Ich bitte um Terminvorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (14. August 2016)

Hat jemand Lust nächste Woche auf eine Feierabendtour oder sind alle im Urlaub?


----------



## derwaaal (17. August 2016)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand zum Enduro Rennen am Oxhsenkopf? Rechtzeitig um sich bis 9 Uhr noch nachzumelden? Und kann mich zu allem Überfluss noch mitnehmen?


----------



## Lusio (17. August 2016)

Willst wohl mitfahren


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Willst wohl mitfahren


Schon


----------



## Lusio (18. August 2016)

Für Samstag könnte ich mich zum hochfahren zum OK mit Bike überreden lassen. Am Sonntag geht nicht da Kirwa


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2016)

Samstag geht bei mir nix Langes, auf Moritzburg aufpassen. Von hier zum Oko ist ja schon ne Tagestour. Aber ne kurze Runde, so 2,5 h, wär schon drin, z.B. Teufelstisch, Finger, Hetzles, oder so. Eventuell haben die üblichen Verdächtigen ja auch Lust, wie @hast, @Florian, @theo500, @topolino, etc. Wär aber vielleicht auch langweilig weil der Heinz vom ADFC da am Sonntag auch vorbeifährt.

Waren gestern die Kerwaburschn scho mit'm Bulldog unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (18. August 2016)

Für eine Runde zum Teufelstisch bin ich immer zu haben. Wenn ich den Ochs so lese solten wir nicht so spät starten.


----------



## Lusio (19. August 2016)

Ist 10:00 Uhr in Fohnhof recht?


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2016)

Ja passt! Feuerwehrhäusla? Oder magst noch n Kaffee bei mir?


----------



## Lusio (20. August 2016)

Ich komme zum Feuerwehrhaus.


----------



## derwaaal (28. August 2016)

Hallöchen!
Der Beitrag ist schon etwas älter, aber ist das die Treppe am Felsentor oben an der Egloffsteiner Burg?



RolandMC schrieb:


> Meinst du diese hier?


----------



## Lusio (28. August 2016)

Ne des ist die Treppe am Hangkanntenweg von Tusbrun nach Eglofstein der rot Kreis Weg. Wenn du willst zeige ich sie dir.
Alle Achtung wie die Jungs den Meistern da müssen wir noch Üben. 
Wie war den Rennen Heute?


----------



## Florian (28. August 2016)

Hat jemand Di oder Mi Zeit und Lust  auf eine etwas längere Runde? (3-5h)
Mir egal wo hin, aber irgendwas mit schönen Trails.


----------



## derwaaal (29. August 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Wie war den Rennen Heute?


War mir doch zu heiß, ich hab dann einen entspannten und ruhigen Tag gemacht.


----------



## Lusio (29. August 2016)

*Florian*

Am Mi so gegen 15:00 Uhr, vieleicht auch etwas früher, könnte ich mich freischaufeln für eine Tour bis gegen 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Florian (30. August 2016)

Sehr schön - Wo soll es losgehen?
Wohin?
15:00h ist gut, für mich  wäre Rückkehr gegen 18:00h besser als erst gegen 19:00h!

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Runde um die Endurostrecken bei Hersbruck, also Hansgörgel und Arzberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (30. August 2016)

Gut in der Gegend war ich schon länger nicht mehr.
Willst du mit dem Rad anfahren oder mit dem Auto?
Bei Anfahrt mit dem Rad ist die Runde in 3 Std nicht zu schaffen da brauchst du min 5 Std oder wir beschränken uns auf einen Buckel
Arzberg mit Deckersberg oder Hansgörgel mit Glatzenstein und evtl noch Rothenberg.
Bei Arzberg könnten wir uns in Nuschelberg beim Schloß treffen
Bei Hansgörgel in Neunhof beim Wiethaler.
oder besserer Vorschlag ich komme aus Eschenau


----------



## Florian (30. August 2016)

Wir könnten uns in Simonshofen vor dem Dorfcafe treffen und dann über Schnaittach, Rothenberg, Glatzenstein zum Hansgörgel und dort entscheiden, wie wir weiter machen.

15:30h am Dorfcafe?
Ich würde dann mit dem Rad kommen.


----------



## Lusio (30. August 2016)

Dorfcafe ist gut 
bis Morgen


----------



## Florian (31. August 2016)

Excellente Ausfahrt heute!


----------



## Lusio (31. August 2016)

Schön viele Trails


----------



## Lusio (9. September 2016)

@Florian
Bin Gesrern zum Arzberg gefahren den Foxtrail angeschaut den finde ich besser als den von voriger Woche ist aber viel weiter. Am Rückweg noch den Klosterberg mitgenommen ein schöner Ftow-Trail.


----------



## Florian (12. September 2016)

Wo ist denn der Klosterberg?


----------



## Lusio (12. September 2016)

Der steht so in der Landesvermessungskarte, manche nennen ihn auch Reschenberg, der ist aber weiter hinten. Ich zeigen ihn dir mal bei gelegenheit.


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Ne des ist die Treppe am Hangkanntenweg von Tusbrun nach Eglofstein der rot Kreis Weg.


Das ist doch der Augustusfels, gell @RolandMC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2016)

Hallo,
falls jemand einen gelben Rucksack-Regenschutz von deuter findet im Bereich zwischen Kreuzweiher und Ohrwaschl/Pferdegehege (im Osten von Erlangen), bitte bei mir melden.
Er hat im Laufe der Jahre schon etwas Patina angesetzt, und besitzt oben nur einen Klettverschluss, und nicht diese Haken wie die modernen Rucksäcke.
Rucksackvolumen ist ca. 20-25 Liter.
Gestern Abend um ca. 20°° habe ich ihn dort verloren, und heute Morgen gegen 9:30 war er nicht zu entdecken.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## derwaaal (19. November 2016)




----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2016)

ENTRISCH....


----------



## derwaaal (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich war gestern mal wieder am Albrandweg unterwegs.
Die Abfahrt vom Hainburgstall, der sogenannte Downhill (per selbstgeschriebenen Schild) ist nun mit so nem Drahtzaunverhau versperrt!?
Seit wann ist das denn?
War das der Besitzer? Oder war das Naturschutzgründen?
Schon schade.

Und ungefähr auf der Hälfte des Weges von Oberrüsselbach zum Burgstall liegt ne Menge mittelgroßes Gebäum neben dem Trail. 
Sieht fast so aus, als hätte ein Biker querliegende Bäume beseitigt.
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Lusio (4. Dezember 2016)

Der Zaun ist schon fast ein Jahr da und wurde vom Besitzer angebracht anfangs auch mit Schild. Aber erwird auch links umgangen.


----------



## derwaaal (4. Dezember 2016)

Lusio schrieb:


> Aber erwird auch links umgangen.


Auch mit dem Fahrrad?
Das wollte ich dann nicht tun, der Zaunersteller wollte damit ja etwas erreichen.
Zumindest wollte ich mir es erstmal bei Tageslicht anschauen.
Und um auf den technischen Weg zurückzukommen, müsste man ja auch an der steilen Hangkante zurückfahren, das stelle ich mir auch nicht einfach vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anytime (4. Dezember 2016)

Die Sperre dort ist schon laenger - aber wenn Ihr so richtig fluchen wollt, dann schaut Euch mal die liegende gelbe Raute an ... nicht rechts die Treppe Richtung Weissenohe runter, sondern links der nicht eingezeichnete "Geheimtipp" nach Mitteldorf runter.
Der schoene Wurzeltrail ist jetzt fort, 3m breit plattgewalzt und mit Nadelbaumresten garniert.


----------



## derwaaal (5. Dezember 2016)

SirChickenway schrieb:


> Die Sperre dort ist schon laenger - aber wenn Ihr so richtig fluchen wollt, dann schaut Euch mal die liegende gelbe Raute an ... nicht rechts die Treppe Richtung Weissenohe runter, sondern links der nicht eingezeichnete "Geheimtipp" nach Mitteldorf runter.
> Der schoene Wurzeltrail ist jetzt fort, 3m breit plattgewalzt und mit Nadelbaumresten garniert.


Ich weiß zwar nicht genau welchen Du meinst, aber ich hab da ein, zwei Kandidaten im Kopf.
Klingt so, als sollten wir mal zusammen dort fahren.


----------



## Lusio (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, hat am Samstag ab 14:00 Uhr jemand Lust auf eine Runde? alternativ Aufstieg zum Ochsenkopf mit Tourenski.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, bin im Winter.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2017)

Achtung, auf dem Weg vom Brander Industriegebiet (an der Kalchreuther Bäcker-Fabrik vorbei) Richtung Reiterhof liegt ein Baum quer.
Den haben wohl die Forstbetriebe entwurzelt.
Man kann aber ganz gut über die Wiese ausweichen, nachdem man die kleine Rampe überwunden hat - also nix für Trekker und E-Biker 
Für n Bunny-Hop ist es ein wenig hoch (zumindest für mich), vor allem weil noch einige Äste dran sind.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2017)

Im Tennenloher Forst in Tennenlohe hats gebrannt
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...standen-in-Flammen;art215,2609179#no_accepted

Und keiner ist in die Luft geflogen beim Waldboden kratzen


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2017)

Wie sieht es aus mit Kirwa-Ride?


----------



## Lusio (18. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit Kirwa-Ride?


Samstag Regen am Sonntag Gassenfest, wenn du lust hast lade ich dich auf eine Kirwamaß ein


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2017)

Lusio schrieb:


> Samstag Regen


aber nur vormittags


----------



## Lusio (18. August 2017)

Wenn es Trocken ist können wir über 14:00 reden und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2017)

Oh, jetzt hab ich schon was anderes ausgemacht.
Sorry!
Hat sich überschnitten.
Aber klang jetzt nicht so, als ob Du unbedingt fahren wolltest.


----------



## Lusio (18. August 2017)

Dann muß ich halt mein Material alleine testen


----------



## nutallabrot (25. August 2017)

Da ich neu bin in Eckental, wo trefft ihr euch denn immer wenn man mal mitfahren wollte?


----------



## Lusio (25. August 2017)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Da ich neu bin in Eckental, wo trefft ihr euch denn immer wenn man mal mitfahren wollte?


Hallo meist geht in Eckental als Gruppe nicht viel zusammen. Aber einzelne treffen sich nach Absprache und fahren zusammen. Wenn du Zeit hast frage einfach hier ein paar mal nach, dann ergibt sich schon was. Ich kann dir auch mal die Gegend zeigen und einige Trails.
Tipp: Sonntagstuor des ADFC Nürnberg von Erlenstegen nach Kalchreuth. Da kannst du mit dem Rad nach Erlenstegen fahren und dann in Kalchreth aussteigen.


----------



## Lusio (6. April 2018)

@derwaaal 
Wie sieht´s Sonntag aus


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2018)

Skitour Oko? Oder Mtb?
Bin wahrscheinlich in der ersten Tageshälfte verplant.
Aber danach, warum nicht?


----------



## Lusio (6. April 2018)

@derwaaal  siehe Mail


----------



## Jolu76 (7. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es momentan in Eckental eine Gruppe zum Mountainbiken bzw. Suche nach guten Trails? Beste Grüße


----------



## Lusio (7. August 2021)

Eine Gruppe gibt es derzeit nicht. Aber wenn du Trails suchst kann ich dir gene mal was zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

